# Performance boost for X800 GT cards with R480 GPU



## ShadowFlare (Oct 27, 2005)

[SIZE="+1"]Background information[/SIZE]

People have previously mentioned that their Powercolor X800 GT's were being improperly identified as having R423 chips, even though they have checked and found that they are indeed R480 chips.  People with such cards had asked if there was a way they could get it to show as an R480 chip.  They had been given responses that there was no reason to make it show as an R480 chip.  I have found that this is actually not true!  I did some research on it and these are my findings.

I figured out how to get the Powercolor X800 GT bios locked to 8 pipelines so I could use it to get equivalent performance to that card on my X800 GTO2, so I did some benchmarks.  I found that when using the GTO2 bios rather than the Powercolor X800 GT bios at the same clock speed and both at 8 pipelines yielded at least a 100 point increase (potentially a 200 point increase) in 3dmark05 scores at X800 GT clock speeds.

The performance increase seems to have to do with the driver for an R480 chip getting better performance than for an R423 (when you have an R480 chip).  Maybe a result of optimizations for the R480?  BTW, I also get higher overclocks with the GTO2's own bios than with the Powercolor X800 GT bios.

*---------------------------------------------------------------------​*[SIZE="+1"]Successes[/SIZE]

One confirmed success was posted here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=6046&page=2#post41377
An approximate 100 point increase in their 3dmark05 score was reported.

In addition to that, PastryLikeDood has reported a 700 point increase with the bios change, which increased it up to the ~4150 score that is typical after the bios flash: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=6056&page=9#post48158
Other people have tried it as well and also had an increase in performance, but I haven't taken the time to count them.

*---------------------------------------------------------------------​*[SIZE="+1"]The modded bios[/SIZE]

There are a few different bioses I've uploaded for this.  None of these will identify the card as an X800 GT, since ATI's driver package does not support an X800 GT with an R480, which would be why the Powercolor cards don't have it set as such.

To determine whether your card is compatible with one of these bioses, look at your fuses data in ATITool.  If CONFIG_DIE_FUSES looks like 0xFFFF?FFF and CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES looks like 0xFFFFFF9? where the "?" can be any digit, then your card is a candidate for being able to accept one of these bioses.  If the fuses values are like that, then pick the bios that is the closest match for your card.  If one for your card is not here, then post your bios so I can modify and add it.

#1 is the second revision of the Powercolor X800 GT bios, but modified to be identified as a Powercolor X800 GTO with an R480.
#2 is an actual HIS X800 GT bios from the iTurbo version, modded to R480
#3, #4, and #5 are a modified Sapphire X800 GTO/GTO2 bios with clocks modified to X800 GT clocks and subvendor id set to the company named in the file name.
#6 is the bios for the GECUBE X800 GT, modded to R480
#7 is the bios for the Powercolor X800 GT Evo, modded to R480
#8 is the first revision Powercolor X800 GT bios, modded to R480
#9 is the bios for the Club3D X800 GT, modded to R480
#10 is the bios for a GECUBE X800 GT 128 MB, modded to R480
#11 is for the Powercolor X800 GT 256 MB with Hynix 2.0 ns memory

All of the bioses are modded to 16 pipelines, so that all available pipelines will be used (all that aren't locked elsewhere).

*[SIZE="+1"]Try the modded bios that is for your own card first![/SIZE]*
It seems that the Sapphire X800 GTO2 bios may possibly make the card run at least a little hotter than the original bios on the Powercolor X800 GT.  The ones starting with Sapphire in the name are the Sapphire X800 GTO2 bios set to X800 GT clock speeds.  Try this later if you want to see if it gives you better overclocks/better scores or not.

*Note: Most of these bioses are ONLY for the 256 MB versions!  If anyone has a 128 MB version not listed here, please post the bios and I will mod it.*


----------



## Neocal (Oct 27, 2005)

*What does you need?*

What does you need? im spanish boy with a powercolor x800GT 256MB.
Athlon 64 3000+ 1GB DDR and nforce4
My card scores 3989 3Dmarks 05 with omegadrivers based on 5.10a at default speeds 480core/490mem.
Card can reach 610 core / 560 mem
I have photos of the core R480. and 2ns samsung mem.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Oct 27, 2005)

There isn't anything I need; I was just pointing out something that could give a performance increase and also possibly help with overclocking on that card.  If you want to try out that bios, post your results here.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Oct 28, 2005)

Update:

I tried the Connect3d GTO bios and it worked on my GTO2, but it lowered my 3dmark05 score and my max overclock.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Oct 31, 2005)

My research on this seems to be correct, one person has attempted it so far and got a 3dmark05 score almost exactly matching what I got in my tests!



			
				mingorad said:
			
		

> The new bios gains 100 more in 3dmark2k5
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=939&d=1130540064



From http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=6046&page=2#post41377

Anyone else want to try it out?

BTW, does anyone know if there are any X800 GTOs with R480 chips that are improperly identified as R423?  It probably isn't as likely, but such cards could possibly exist.  If such a card does exist, it could get the same performance benefits by changing the bios to recognize it as R480.


There seems to be at least a few different versions of the Powercolor X800 GT.  While all have R480 chips, some come with 2.0 ns memory, while some come with 1.6 ns memory.  Also, some seem to have a temperature sensor, while others don't.  Another version also has a newer bios than some do.  This bios is set to 8 pipelines, and the older one is set to 16; this doesn't really make a difference on this card, though.  The newer bios seems like it gets better memory overclocks (at least on 1.6 ns memory, I don't have a card with 2.0 ns memory to test with).


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 2, 2005)

I've uploaded another bios with it identified as an HIS card.  This is for the HIS X800 GT non-IceQ version which has been reported to have an R480 chip.  Someone who has this card please post the real bios for that card, so that I can do a mod on that one, too.   Also post whether it has 1.6 ns or 2.0 ns memory, if possible.

I've noticed that there's been several downloads of the Powercolor.X800GT_16P.256.Samsung20_050726 bios I posted.  If you've tried using this bios on the Powercolor X800 GT, please post your results.  I'd like to know if there are any other people who have had it boost the performance at least a little on their card.


----------



## mrvomit (Nov 3, 2005)

my is an iceq II,labeled as 423 chip.
uff that's frustrating ,it costed more than "not-iceq" version..very bad thing,grr

So i can't use your His bios as could be dangerous i guess.
I don have a pci card for recovery in the case


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 3, 2005)

If the non-IceQ version has only 2.0 ns memory chips, yours could make up for not being able to do this because of being able to get a much higher max memory overclock, though.   BTW, what 3dmark05 score do you get at the stock gt speeds of 472.5/492.75?

Of course, if the non-IceQ version has 1.6 ns memory chips and it does indeed have an R480 core, then when you install the same cooler and do the bios mod it could possibly be faster.


----------



## Robin [CZ] (Nov 3, 2005)

*Bad BIOS*

So, the facts....

I had modified BIOS in my card and i got 5127 points in 3DMark 05. frequencies: 606/1212. When I flashed my card with YOUR BIOS, I wasn't able to overclock my core. The card made some unuasual noises so...

I returned old modded BIOS. (gives +14% FPS in games as Far Cry, Doom3 and so on...)

You can download it here
http://www.czechgamer.com/hardware/X800GT%20-%20zvy%9Ate%20si%20v%FDkon%21.html

especialy here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/Powercolor.X800GT.256.Samsung20_050726.bin


----------



## mrvomit (Nov 4, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> If the non-IceQ version has only 2.0 ns memory chips, yours could make up for not being able to do this because of being able to get a much higher max memory overclock, though.   BTW, what 3dmark05 score do you get at the stock gt speeds of 472.5/492.75?
> 
> Of course, if the non-IceQ version has 1.6 ns memory chips and it does indeed have an R480 core, then when you install the same cooler and do the bios mod it could possibly be faster.



robin ,what card do you have? a not-iceq version?
--
3dmark:i 've saved the results ,but i did'nt find the way to read it 
(*.3dr files ,3dmark proprietary extension) ,but i don get how to read those results ,3dmark wont open ,quite stupid thing.

EDIT:i discovered "3dr" is a zip file actually ,with a xml file inside ,just you have to rename 3dr to zip.i did read the xml ,opened tells me that



```
Min GPU Engine Frequency 472 472 MHz 25 
Max GPU Engine Frequency 472 472 MHz 26 Min GPU 
Memory Frequency 492 492 MHz 27 Max GPU
 Memory Frequency 492 492 MHz 19 
Min Run Length Deviation 0 0 20 
Max Run Length Deviation 1 -2147483648 22 
Checksums Valid 1 Yes 28 Display Changed 0 No 29 NullPS 0 No 30 Invalid Score 0 No 0 

3DMark Score 3968.000000000 0 0 

Game Tests 1 GT1 - Return To Proxycon 17.580024719 0 0 Game Tests 2 GT2 

- Firefly Forest 12.141119003 0 0 Game Tests 3 GT3 - 
Canyon Flight 18.736440659 0 0 
Game Tests 0 CPU Score 4018.000000000 0 1 CPU Tests 1 CPU Test 1 1.965157270 0 1 
CPU Tests 2 CPU Test 2 3.651458502 0 1 CPU Tests 1 Fill Rate - 

Single-Texturing 2718.731445313 0 2 Feature Tests 2 Fill Rate - 
Multi-Texturing 3764.194335938 0 2 Feature Tests 3 Pixel Shader 78.120323181 0 2 

Feature Tests 4 Vertex Shader - Simple 48.988746643 0 2 Feature Tests 5 
Vertex Shader - 
Complex 40.739868164 0 2 Feature Tests 1 8 Triangles 5.885709286 0 3 
Batch Size Tests 2 32 Triangles 21.755540848 0 3 Batch Size Tests 3 128 Triangles 72.265457153 0 3 Batch Size Tests 4 512 Triangles 134.949707031 0 3 Batch Size Tests 5 2048 Triangles 137.956756592 0 3 Batch Size Tests 6 32768 Triangles 135.259704590 0 3 Batch Size Tests
```


----------



## Robin [CZ] (Nov 4, 2005)

I have HIS RADEON X800GT. Non iceq and so on...


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 4, 2005)

Robin CzechGamer.com said:
			
		

> So, the facts....
> 
> I had modified BIOS in my card and i got 5127 points in 3DMark 05. frequencies: 606/1212. When I flashed my card with YOUR BIOS, I wasn't able to overclock my core. The card made some unuasual noises so...
> 
> ...


Post your original bios for your HIS X800 GT, please.  I would like to do a mod on that bios then maybe you could try that.

BTW, I can't read anything off that site you posted, but it looks like you were trying a bios from an X850 card on your HIS X800 GT?  Did that increase performance at all?  Also, in what way did it change your max overclock?


----------



## mrvomit (Nov 7, 2005)

> posted by shadow:
> or post your bios so I can make a custom mod just for that one.  If it is the IceQ version, you probably don't have an R480.



Uhm shadow ,i still did'nt get:
If i put a modded bios ,and core is 423  ,then card can get badflashed?

Even with a custom mod? that danger can be checked by looking at the the original  bios ?



------------

My orig. bios  is here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=39865&highlight=bios#post39865


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 7, 2005)

mrvomit said:
			
		

> Uhm shadow ,i still did'nt get:
> If i put a modded bios ,and core is 423  ,then card can get badflashed?
> 
> Even with a custom mod? that danger can be checked by looking at the the original  bios ?
> ...


I don't know the answer to that; I'm currently trying to find out the answer in this thread: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=6081  If you have a spare PCI card just in case it doesn't work right, then maybe you could help me find it.  Well, maybe not, since you don't know for certain which core you have, right?  Well, if someone who knows that their card has an R423 helps me with figuring it out, and the results are positive, then maybe you could try it out.


----------



## mrvomit (Nov 7, 2005)

never used ,i have another old but not pci, like nothing.
Grr i will stay tuned there to see ,thanks .I'm quite interested


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 7, 2005)

There is, of course, the possibility that going from R423 to R480 in the bios on a card with R423 will work but will get worse performance.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm up for it.

I have the R430 core. Infineon memory. Can't hurt, too much.


----------



## Zzzort (Nov 8, 2005)

*Which Bios version?*

Hi!
I've got a PowerColor X800GT with Samsung 1.6ns Chips.

I'm afraid I don't really know which of the provided Bios' I should use?

Am I supposed to use..
a) Powercolor.X800GT_16P.256.Samsung16_050823.zip
    ..because it says Samsung16 meaning the 1.6ns and bios ver. 050823 or
b) Powercolor.X800GT_16P.256.Samsung20_050726.zip
    ..because it's bios ver. 050726?

Is the bios version actually only indicating the different memory used?

Hope you can clear up things here.

Best regards,
Zzzort


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 8, 2005)

Zzzort said:
			
		

> Hi!
> I've got a PowerColor X800GT with Samsung 1.6ns Chips.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't really know which of the provided Bios' I should use?
> ...


Ah, so you have one of the rare ones that has 1.6 ns chips like I used to have.  I was starting to think that I had the only one. 

As for which bios to use, just use whichever one you want.  If you are overclocking, try both, it may affect the maximum overclock.  Besides a possible difference in overclocking, they seem virtually identical.  They both use the same memory timings and the same fan speeds.  I gave descriptions for the files in the post that contains the files, but here's a recap:

Powercolor.X800GT_16P.256.Samsung20_050726 is the actual Powercolor X800 GT bios, but modified to R480 and 16 pipelines.  This won't necessarily unlock pipelines, it will just make it so that if you later do a hardware mod, you won't have to flash the bios since you would already have it set up properly for that.

Powercolor.X800GT_16P.256.Samsung16_050823 is a modified Sapphire X800 GTO2 bios with the clocks set to X800 GT clocks and the vendor ID set to Powercolor/Tul.  I also posted this one because it may get better overclocks compared to the default bios for the Powercolor X800 GT, since it did on my GTO2 compared with the Powercolor X800 GT bios.

BTW, all of those I have identifying the card as an X800 GTO, since there is no such thing in the drivers as an X800 GT with an R480 chip.


----------



## Zzzort (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks!

I'll start by flashing the Powercolor.X800GT_16P.256.Samsung16_050823 bios version.

Best regards,
Zzzort


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 8, 2005)

Zzzort said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> I'll start by flashing the Powercolor.X800GT_16P.256.Samsung16_050823 bios version.
> 
> ...


If you have 3dmark 2005 (or 2003) post scores from before and after, please.   BTW, the performance boost isn't really much, only about a 2.7 - 5.4% increase in 3dmark 2005 scores (the percent increases with overclocking and/or unlocking pipelines).  I just wanted to let people know about it, since it is basically a free performance boost; there are no side effects to it (especially when using the same bios, but only modified to R480).


----------



## maccrow (Nov 9, 2005)

Hello Shadow

I have a Powercolor X800GT 256mb 256bits. 

I think my memo are samsung 1.6ns because is write in chip: 

_Samsung    522
K4J55323QF   *GC16*_

Is that right ? 

My score in 3dMark2005 is 3992 with the rig below

What bios I have to flash ? 

Can you help me a little more detailed how I proced to flash or show the post about this ??


----------



## SPHERE (Nov 9, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> People have previously mentioned that their Powercolor X800 GT's were being improperly identified as having R423 chips, even though they have checked and found that they are indeed R480 chips.  People with such cards had asked if there was a way they could get it to show as an R480 chip.  They had been given responses that there was no reason to make it show as an R480 chip.  I have found that this is actually not true!  I did some research on it and these are my findings.
> 
> I figured out how to get the Powercolor X800 GT bios locked to 8 pipelines so I could use it to get equivalent performance to that card on my X800 GTO2, so I did some benchmarks.  I found that when using the GTO2 bios rather than the Powercolor X800 GT bios at the same clock speed and both at 8 pipelines yielded at least a 100 point increase (potentially a 200 point increase) in 3dmark05 scores at X800 GT clock speeds.
> 
> ...


 I'm sceptical with your findings..  (i have the right to be lol don't get harsh )

i think this 100pt diff is due to the fact that 3dmark sometimes doesn't come up with same result every time

or... /and...
this new bios has tighter mem timings

but then again you could be exactly right and it is the bios firmware enabling the core to perform like a r480 instead of a r423 which there are diffs betwene those two cores but i'm not shure if the bios has any control over that though we will see.. 

i suggest you do a test. 

test: run 3dm05 3 times on each of these configs
1. r480 bios x800 driver
2. r423 bios x800 driver
3. r480 bios x850 driver
4. r423 bios x850 driver

i'm not going to guess what you will find but it should be intersting. 

btw how are you determining if these bioses are r480 or r423? cause everst and alot of other programs don't read from the bios they read from the driver 

more questions: how did you mod these bioses to 16 pipes? (i already know how to do it btw i'm just wandering if you did it right)

btw i think you should have left the device /vendor id's alone as they don't affect the cards performance and changeing them often causes problems


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 9, 2005)

SPHERE said:
			
		

> I'm sceptical with your findings..  (i have the right to be lol don't get harsh )
> 
> i think this 100pt diff is due to the fact that 3dmark sometimes doesn't come up with same result every time


I've run 3dmark 2005 on it many times with different bioses and different IDs, all the results point to the same conclusion.  On a bios that identifies the chip as an R423, simply changing the hardware ID so it will be identified as an R480 will change what score it gets in 3dmark 2005.  It goes the other way around, too, changing it to an R423 on a bios that was R480 will have the same impact on performance.

Anyway, with higher clocks and more pipelines, the difference is more like 300.  3dmark 2005 scores don't vary THAT much when testing it more than once with the same settings.  Besides, I've never seen my scores vary even by 100 on the same settings.



> or... /and...
> this new bios has tighter mem timings


Since I've had the same result when using the same bios and only changing the ID, I know for certain that it has nothing to do with memory timings.



> but then again you could be exactly right and it is the bios firmware enabling the core to perform like a r480 instead of a r423 which there are diffs betwene those two cores but i'm not shure if the bios has any control over that though we will see..
> 
> i suggest you do a test.
> 
> ...


It probably does have to do with the driver and only that, but changing the ID is the only way I know of to have it use the part of the driver for an R480 or for an R423.  Maybe some driver mods could be done to get the same performance without flashing the bios.



> btw how are you determining if these bioses are r480 or r423? cause everst and alot of other programs don't read from the bios they read from the driver


I am just basing it off of what ATITool says when that bios is in use.



> more questions: how did you mod these bioses to 16 pipes? (i already know how to do it btw i'm just wandering if you did it right)


I used a hex editor to modify the byte as offset 0x7A so that the second hex digit was zero.  Before doing this for the first time, I first checked to make sure it looked like a CONFIG_ROM_FUSES value (from ATITool).  That value seems to be in the same place for all the bioses I've seen so far.  After doing that modification, I opened the bios in RaBiT and saved it; this was to fix crc and/or checksum values that need to be changed when modifying the bios.  I've thoroughly checked this and found that it does produce the same bios as if you had modded the bios through flashing the bios in such a way that you would to change the pipelines, but preserve the rest of the bios.



> btw i think you should have left the device /vendor id's alone as they don't affect the cards performance and changeing them often causes problems


The device ID is what I changed to make it be detected with an R480 chip.  I also changed the subsystem ID and subvendor ID to match up with values in the .inf file for the driver.  As long as you use values that match up with ones in the .inf file for the driver, it will be detected with a proper name.  So far, I haven't had any problems with changing this on my card.  The worst that ever happened was that Windows just could not install a driver for it.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 9, 2005)

maccrow said:
			
		

> Hello Shadow
> 
> I have a Powercolor X800GT 256mb 256bits.
> 
> ...


That's right, your's does have 1.6 ns memory chips.  Make a backup of your bios first.  If you want to still be using an actual Powercolor X800 GT bios, flash the one that says Powercolor in the name, Samsung20, and has an older date.  All the others are just modded X800 GTO2 bioses.  If you are going to try overclocking, try it with either of the them.  The amount you can overclock may be different between the two.

Here is a guide for video bios flashing: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=11

BTW, is this the one with the green on the heatsink or the red one?  The red one (extreme edition, I think) is guaranteed to have 1.6 ns memory chips, but then the green one has them sometimes, too.  There are three people I know of so far that have said their's has the 1.6 ns chips (mine was one of them).  I guess the green one having them is less rare than I thought.


----------



## maccrow (Nov 9, 2005)

My heatsink have a ET in love green like this one. 

But I have some doubts ... there some probleme running Samsung 1.6 in 2.0 bios ?


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 9, 2005)

maccrow said:
			
		

> My heatsink have a ET in love green like this one.
> 
> But I have some doubts ... there some probleme running Samsung 1.6 in 2.0 bios ?


So you were lucky and got one of the ones with 1.6 ns chips on the one that isn't guaranteed to have them.   If you change the heatsink/fan for something better and put ramsinks on the memory, you'll have a card better than the extreme edition that I mentioned. 

You shouldn't have any problems having to do with memory for either of them.  If you go with the one labeled Powercolor.X800GT_16P.256.Samsung20_050726, you will have the bios designed for the card you have, but just modified to R480; so there will be no problems there.  It may not actually be the exact same bios; it could be a newer version of the bios than the one you have, but that shouldn't cause any problems, since it is still for that type of card.  If you go with the one labeled Powercolor.X800GT_16P.256.Samsung16_050823, you will have one that was from a card with 1.6 ns chips.  Either way, you will have one that works.  If you are not going to overclock, I'd go with Powercolor.X800GT_16P.256.Samsung20_050726.  If you are going to overclock, try both and use whichever gives you the best overclock.


----------



## maccrow (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey Shadow

Here some bench infos:

ATI Tray Tools Benchmark results.
Benchmark finished at 09 nov 2005 13:43
Device Radeon X850XT PE [5D4D]
GPU : 479,25
MEM : 492,75
Final Score = 5693,45

ATI Tray Tools Benchmark results.
Benchmark finished at 09 nov 2005 03:05
Device Radeon X800 GT [554B]
GPU : 479,25
MEM : 490,50
Final Score = 5523,27

X800GT - 3996
X850XTPE - 4143


----------



## maccrow (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh...one more question

I use a X850XTPE edited in RabiT 1.7 ... I low the memo and core to 472 and 492...

my temps get a little more high now ... is because the bios ? I see the temp in Rivatuner. 

There´s something to do with the fan to control this ? 

I don´t overclock nothing and used the default temps from my original bios.


----------



## SPHERE (Nov 9, 2005)

> I am just basing it off of what ATITool says when that bios is in use.


look at the loging in rabit 



> I used a hex editor to modify the byte as offset 0x7A so that the second hex digit was zero.  Before doing this for the first time, I first checked to make sure it looked like a CONFIG_ROM_FUSES value (from ATITool).  That value seems to be in the same place for all the bioses I've seen so far.  After doing that modification, I opened the bios in RaBiT and saved it; this was to fix crc and/or checksum values that need to be changed when modifying the bios.  I've thoroughly checked this and found that it does produce the same bios as if you had modded the bios through flashing the bios in such a way that you would to change the pipelines, but preserve the rest of the bios.


 humm.. that may work have you tested all of those bioses? using the moded flashrom on a less than 16 pipe card?

the way i do it is bt using the non moded flashrom to flash it to a already 16 pipe card and that changes it then i simply save the rom from the card and flash back



> The device ID is what I changed to make it be detected with an R480 chip.  I also changed the subsystem ID and subvendor ID to match up with values in the .inf file for the driver.  As long as you use values that match up with ones in the .inf file for the driver, it will be detected with a proper name.  So far, I haven't had any problems with changing this on my card.  The worst that ever happened was that Windows just could not install a driver for it.


 I used to think the same exact thing but that doesn't always apply  but you may be right that it would work on x800's cause i don't think it has a locked device id like other cards like 9700's 9600,s ect. 


the way you change drivers is go into device manager / update driver/no not at this time/install from list~/dont search~/uncheck show compataple h/w


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 9, 2005)

maccrow said:
			
		

> Oh...one more question
> 
> I use a X850XTPE edited in RabiT 1.7 ... I low the memo and core to 472 and 492...
> 
> ...


That's why you should use one of the modded bioses I posted.   BTW, I see from your scores that you got the performance boost for going to an R480 that I was talking about.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 9, 2005)

SPHERE said:
			
		

> look at the loging in rabit


All that matters is what the driver says, since that is when there is the change in performance.



> humm.. that may work have you tested all of those bioses? using the moded flashrom on a less than 16 pipe card?
> 
> the way i do it is bt using the non moded flashrom to flash it to a already 16 pipe card and that changes it then i simply save the rom from the card and flash back


Yes, I've tested all of them.  Besides, it's very easy for me to tell when that is the right value to change or not.  You're talking to someone here with lots and lots of binary file modding experience. 



> I used to think the same exact thing but that doesn't always apply  but you may be right that it would work on x800's cause i don't think it has a locked device id like other cards like 9700's 9600,s ect.


Yes, it does work at least on X800/X850 series cards to change the ID.  That's all I have experience with for bios modding so far.



> the way you change drivers is go into device manager / update driver/no not at this time/install from list~/dont search~/uncheck show compataple h/w


I'll try it and see if it works and if it gets the equivalent performance boost.


----------



## SPHERE (Nov 9, 2005)

ok 



> All that matters is what the driver says, since that is when there is the change in performance.


 i was talking about how you tell what core the bios is coded for




> Yes, I've tested all of them. Besides, it's very easy for me to tell when that is the right value to change or not. You're talking to someone here with lots and lots of binary file modding experience.


 ok lol where did you learn how to do all this?


----------



## maccrow (Nov 9, 2005)

Ok, I will try the indicated bios 

btw, new test with other bios: 

X850XT - 4143

Same score of X850XTPE, but without my 4 pipes (#$%@ing default 8 pipes) =)


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 10, 2005)

maccrow said:
			
		

> Ok, I will try the indicated bios
> 
> btw, new test with other bios:
> 
> ...


??? Did you get it unlocked to 12 pipelines before?


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 10, 2005)

SPHERE said:
			
		

> ok
> 
> i was talking about how you tell what core the bios is coded for


You can see what a bios originally was by looking near the beginning of the file with a text editor or hex editor.  It will usually say it in plain text, like it will say R423, R430, R480, etc.




> ok lol where did you learn how to do all this?


I learned it on my own.   Mainly my experience with modding binary files comes from mods for game data files.

BTW, I tried using the X850 XT PE driver with the Powercolor X800 GT bios as you said I should try and I did not get the R480 performance boost.


----------



## maccrow (Nov 10, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> ??? Did you get it unlocked to 12 pipelines before?



no but I´m trying get 12.  

I get the bios indicated by you and here the score in 3dMark2005

X800GT R480 - 4130 
memo/core default and the temps low to max 45oC  

Well, from the 3886 I get with the original bios, its good, dont ? =)


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 10, 2005)

maccrow said:
			
		

> no but I´m trying get 12.
> 
> I get the bios indicated by you and here the score in 3dMark2005
> 
> ...


I don't quite understand what you mean.  Are you saying that the temp. is lower or higher?

BTW, I'm not sure why, but it seems like the Powercolor X800 GT bios may be consistently getting scores about 10-15 points lower than bioses that were intended for R480 chips (I also got about 4130 with that bios and a little above 4140 with another).  That amount of difference is almost nothing, though.


One more thing; you wouldn't happen to be the person to whom I sold my Powercolor X800 GT with 1.6 ns memory chips, would you?  He's also from Brazil.  Heh, probably not, since when I mentioned this bios mod to him he said he didn't want to try it.


----------



## maccrow (Nov 10, 2005)

My temps with the X850XT or XTPE are 59-62C and now using the bios Sapphire.X800GT_16P.256.Samsung16_050823.zip I get temps like 39-45C. 

And now I see that I used a wrong bios .. uops...I ll try the Powercolor now. 

And sorry my english ...  hehehe


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 10, 2005)

maccrow said:
			
		

> My temps with the X850XT or XTPE are 59-62C and now using the bios Sapphire.X800GT_16P.256.Samsung16_050823.zip I get temps like 39-45C.
> 
> And now I see that I used a wrong bios .. uops...I ll try the Powercolor now.
> 
> And sorry my english ...  hehehe


Heh, if you intended to use the one saying Powercolor and Samsung16, it won't make any difference except that in programs that will show the subvendor ID, it will be Powercolor instead of Sapphire after you change the bios again, since it is only a mod of the other just to change the ID for the maker of the card.  The 3 bioses I posted with Samsung16 in the name are all the same bios, just with different ID's for the card's maker.  The only one that is actually different is the one with Samsung20 in the file name.

Of course, you could flash it to the one with the subvendor ID modified just to have it be IDed as a Powercolor card, but there will be no need to retest anything.

BTW, the difference in temps is probably caused by different fan speeds that are set in the bios.  That's the main reason I was recommending using one of those; they use the same fan speeds.


----------



## SPHERE (Nov 10, 2005)

So shadowflare where do you think this performance is coming from? (it doesn't seem to be the drivers.. or is it )


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 10, 2005)

SPHERE said:
			
		

> So shadowflare where do you think this performance is coming from? (it doesn't seem to be the drivers.. or is it )


I still think it's from the drivers; it just seems to only be able to be forced as an R480 in the driver if the bios actually says it is one.  Driver mods may be able to get around this, though.


----------



## T-800 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Powercolor X800 GT*

  hi dud´s  my Results 
i got  the   X800 Gt with RED cooling metal  i  use  the XT Flash    and  i  push my Core clock to  535Mhz and 520 Mhz mem 

My bench  05 4500 Points   and  Aquamark  about  61.000 Points 
GPU 9,200 Points  CPU 8,751 Points  

what about  pipelines  when  i use  the mod bios   schould i have  16 pipe ???
 best regard


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 10, 2005)

T-800 said:
			
		

> hi dud´s  my Results
> i got  the   X800 Gt with RED cooling metal  i  use  the XT Flash    and  i  push my Core clock to  535Mhz and 520 Mhz mem
> 
> My bench  05 4500 Points   and  Aquamark  about  61.000 Points
> ...


Which XT?  X800 or X850?  I'm assuming probably X800 because of the clock speeds you mentioned.  Since Powercolor said they would only be using R480 cores on their X800 GT's, I'm sure your's has it, too.  Try using one of the bioses I posted.  It will get better performance than an X800 XT bios on that card.  Also, using the X800 XT bios would severely limit your memory overclock and possibly gpu overclock (at least from my experience with my GTO2).

BTW, also post your original bios so I can take a look at it.


----------



## maccrow (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey Shadow ... do you see this ? 

http://xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1033705&postcount=10


----------



## T-800 (Nov 10, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> Which XT?  X800 or X850?  I'm assuming probably X800 because of the clock speeds you mentioned.  Since Powercolor said they would only be using R480 cores on their X800 GT's, I'm sure your's has it, too.  Try using one of the bioses I posted.  It will get better performance than an X800 XT bios on that card.  Also, using the X800 XT bios would severely limit your memory overclock and possibly gpu overclock (at least from my experience with my GTO2).
> 
> BTW, also post your original bios so I can take a look at it.



hi  ok i  use ur postet  bioses  ant  i   make benches but   with the x800 xt  bios  i have the  more  performance  stnadard clock 499  mem  499  and i go   to 530 cor  and mem 520 Mhz 
 but i will try it again  i use  cat 5.9 driver or schould i use the mod driver 5.10 ??

best regard


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 10, 2005)

maccrow said:
			
		

> Hey Shadow ... do you see this ?
> 
> http://xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1033705&postcount=10


Hmm, interesting.  According to someone there, Powercolor made an R480 bios for their X800 GT and has made it available.  I've never seen that before.  However, I remember when I looked at the original of the second revision bios that I posted a mod of, there was something with R480 that showed up in the bios file.  I tried the bios file and it still got detected as an R423.  I wonder if this is the bios they speak of?  If so, there's nothing really special about it; I got the same 3dmark05 scores with it as I did with the older one.


----------



## DewiL (Nov 11, 2005)

So i have an HIS X800GT ICEQ II iTurbo 256mb (i think whit r423 core)
can i active +4pipe however


----------



## locoty (Nov 14, 2005)

i have HIS X800GT IceQ Turbo too. what bios i should use.it has 2.0ns memory. Sphere told me to contact you

my 3dmark2005 now 4062 using omega driver 2.6.7.1

pls help me


----------



## SPHERE (Nov 14, 2005)

he is talking to you shadowflare  he needs his bios unlocked (16p) 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=44880#post44880


----------



## locoty (Nov 14, 2005)

thanks sphere, you help me very much...hope shadowflare will be in 

oh yeah shadowflare in case you need my bios


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 14, 2005)

I've finally found some answers regarding what this type of mod from R423 to R480 in the bios does on a card with an R423.  Take a look here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=6081

I posted a link there to a topic where someone tried it.  They found that there is no change in performance between having it ID'ed as an R423 or R480 on their Connect3d X800 GTO.

This could actually be a way of finding out whether a card has an R423/R430 or R480 without taking the heatsink off.   If there is no performance change from changing the ID between an R423 and R480, then it is not R480.


----------



## SPHERE (Nov 14, 2005)

Did shadow help you?


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 14, 2005)

SPHERE said:
			
		

> Did shadow help you?


Nope, not yet.   I haven't had a chance to look at the bios files yet.


----------



## Vetal_WEB (Nov 15, 2005)

Beside me Pwer Color X800GT 256Mb (Samsung 2.0) give You its BIOS for analysis, for modification as far as possible  

Memory Timings (EVEREST v2.00.335)
CAS Latency (CL)                       7T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)             7T
RAS Precharge (tRP)                    6T
RAS Active Time (tRAS)                14T
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC)       27T
RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD)              5T
Write Recovery Time (tWR)            7T


----------



## locoty (Nov 15, 2005)

ok last night i finally decided to remove the coller and find out what core my card use. and it's R480, mem is samsung 2.0ns...hope this will be useful for you shadowflare

HIS X800GT IceQ Turbo


----------



## DewiL (Nov 15, 2005)

if you try flash your card please post the details (which bios, work/not work, etc.)
thx

i think my card is same as your (r480)


----------



## frisK (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi, I have followed this post for a couple days now and was wanting to wait and see more peoples results before I did the flash, but I figured oh well might as well do it.  So there's good news and bad news.  I have a Powercolor x800 GT with 1.6ns mem and r480.  Results:

3Dmark2k1 (609mhz core/600mhz mem):
before- 23269
after- 24546

Obviously that is a huge boost in performance but, I was unable to run 2k3 or 2k5. 2k3 gives me an error reading: "Hardware does not support compressed textures (DXT1 and DXT3). 3DMark03 will not run properly."  No test are supported in 2k3.  2k5 gives me an error report reading: "Your hardware does not support the features required to run 3DMark05. Pixel Shader 2.0 (or higher) is on of these. 3DMark05 is thereby not a suitable benchmarking tool for your system.  Please use 3DMark 03 for benchmarking Pixel Shader 1.x hardware or 3DMark2001 SE for DX7 class hardware."  No tests are supported in 2k5 either.

I have not reinstalled drivers and I believe I have catalyst 5.9's.  I will try the latest and see if that fixes the problem, but if not then I guess I will have to flash back  although I would really like to see what this would do to my 03 and 05 scores.  If you have any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

BTW, I use the Powercolor.X800GT_16P.256.Samsung16_050823.bin bios, no additional pipes were unlocked, and ATITool does now correctly identify my card as r480.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 15, 2005)

locoty said:
			
		

> ok last night i finally decided to remove the coller and find out what core my card use. and it's R480, mem is samsung 2.0ns...hope this will be useful for you shadowflare
> 
> HIS X800GT IceQ Turbo


OK, I'll get the 16 pipeline R480 bios on here soon.


----------



## frisK (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok, reinstalling drivers fixed it right up!

3dMark03 (609/600)
Before: 10548
After: 11105

3dMark05
Before: 5253 (636/615)
After: 5267 (610/610)

I start artifacting in GT4 of 03 where as before flash I did not, and in 05 it lowered my max overclock, but even at lower clocks it scored higher .  I think the lowered clock capabilities are related to heat though,  I modified an old socket A cooler to go on my card, and at 609/600 before flash i was idle39/load~46-48 after flash I am idle39/load~57-58  .  Donno what could be causing so much extra heat, but I am very impressed by the results and would recommend this mod to anyone with a r480 seeing as we are kinda screwed on the whole pipe unlocking  .


----------



## T-800 (Nov 15, 2005)

frisK said:
			
		

> Ok, reinstalling drivers fixed it right up!
> 
> 3dMark03 (609/600)
> Before: 10548
> ...


 
hi can i use ur bios  
i have the R480 x800 gt powercolor
and  how did u get so much better result  with the x800 gt  ich habe to flash ist  some time with  other bios and so but i have  only  on 3dmark2001 20,000 points and 03 9000  05 4500  hmm   can u tell us your system  THX


----------



## frisK (Nov 16, 2005)

DFI LP NF4 Ultra-D
AMD 64 3000+ Venice (E3) 267x9=2403 @1.39V
Powercolor x800 GT (609/600 for 24/7) with vmem volt mod, no gpu yet
OCZ 520W modstream
Hitachi Desktar 7k80 80 GB sata2 hdd
OCZ EL PC3200 2x256mb ram

I used the Powercolor.X800GT_16P.256.Samsung16_050823.bin bios on the first page of this thread.  Your scores dont sound too far off, when I first got the card thats about what I was getting on an everything stock system.


----------



## T-800 (Nov 16, 2005)

frisK said:
			
		

> DFI LP NF4 Ultra-D
> AMD 64 3000+ Venice (E3) 267x9=2403 @1.39V
> Powercolor x800 GT (609/600 for 24/7) with vmem volt mod, no gpu yet
> OCZ 520W modstream
> ...



hmm my system is like ur i have it to 3000+ venice 2404 mhz 
the bios i  try it already my system crahs at runnig bench  when i do core 550 mhz 550 mem mhz
can u explain me how to do the vmem mod ?
best regard 
so u have stock cooling  or  other ??


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 16, 2005)

frisK: Try using the bios that I labeled above it as being from a Powercolor X800 GT and see how that changes your scores or overclocks, if at all.  The one I'm talking about is the one saying Samsung20 in the name.


locoty: I posted a modded bios on the first page for your HIS X800 GT that is based off of the one from your card.


----------



## frisK (Nov 16, 2005)

shadow: I will try the Samsung 2.0 bios as soon as i get a chance and report how it goes.

t-800: vmem, vgpu, and igpu mods are all explained here http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/voltmods/112 .  I just did the pencil mod because I was only getting around 500/550 stable on stock cooling but i knew that my memory was rated for 600 mhz so i wanted to at least get that out of it.  So i pencil modded the voltage from 1.81 to about 2.05 and I got 600 easily.  After that my card was running a little hotter around 48c idle.  So i took an old cpu cooler I had and modified it to fit the radeon card, after that I was super cool and I was able to push my core all the way to around 615-620 stable.  Before the bios flash with all the same settings, I was able to get a little over 5000 in 3DMark05 with clock speeds at 550/600.


----------



## SMJ-G (Nov 16, 2005)

*Unlocking Pipes on Sapphire X800GT 256MB*

Hi guys, I am new to this forum but I need help on unlocking from 8 pipes to may be 12, 16 pipes on my Sapphire X800GT 256mb card. Is this possible? The Australian version of the Sapphire X800GT 256mb comes with the R423 & Samsung 2.0ns mem. Has anyone moded this particular cad? Your help would be appreciated. I am enclosing the ATITool setting diagram for your information.


----------



## PastryLikeDood (Nov 16, 2005)

WooHoo! Success!!!  I flashed my vid card successfully so it now recognizes an R480 core!  It crashes though because the card gets real hot now though...  Not OC'd...  Maybe i flashed with the wrong BIOS though..  It is recognized as an X800GTO in desktop properties and an X850 Pro!!!  Sweet!



I may be consider getting an Arctic Cooling HSF though...


----------



## locoty (Nov 16, 2005)

> frisK: Try using the bios that I labeled above it as being from a Powercolor X800 GT and see how that changes your scores or overclocks, if at all. The one I'm talking about is the one saying Samsung20 in the name.
> 
> 
> locoty: I posted a modded bios on the first page for your HIS X800 GT that is based off of the one from your card.



shadowflare, my card has 2.0ns memory but the title of the bios is 1.6ns. is it ok for the card to flash 2.0ns mem with the 1.6ns mem. or it is just your mistake making the title for the bios. i think it's your mistake..sorry 

but i will try the bios and report the result
thanks for your help shadowflare...


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 16, 2005)

locoty said:
			
		

> shadowflare, my card has 2.0ns memory but the title of the bios is 1.6ns. is it ok for the card to flash 2.0ns mem with the 1.6ns mem. or it is just your mistake making the title for the bios. i think it's your mistake..sorry
> 
> but i will try the bios and report the result
> thanks for your help shadowflare...


Oh, I just put that since I assumed that they are supposed to have 1.6 ns memory (and some do have it, I think).  That is just the modified version of your bios.



			
				PastryLikeDood said:
			
		

> WooHoo! Success!!!  I flashed my vid card successfully so it now recognizes an R480 core!  It crashes though because the card gets real hot now though...  Not OC'd...  Maybe i flashed with the wrong BIOS though..  It is recognized as an X800GTO in desktop properties and an X850 Pro!!!  Sweet!


Try the mod of the actual Powercolor X800 GT bios and see if that get the temps back down.


----------



## DewiL (Nov 16, 2005)

can i use the modified bios ? it will work ?

and whats the different between these files ?
File Type: zip  HIS.X800GT_R480_16P.256.Samsung16_050823.zip (34.0 KB, 3 views)
File Type: zip 	HIS.X800GT_R480_16P.256.Samsung16_050628.zip (33.9 KB, 3 views)


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 16, 2005)

I just barely renamed the files again to emphasize the difference between them.


DewiL: You have an HIS X800 GT with the IceQ cooler, right?  According to what has been found in another thread, you shouldn't have any problems with having your chip IDed as an R480 even if it is only an R423.  Also, flash with the modified flashrom so you can see if it will also give you 12 pipes.  As mentioned previously, I've also modded all these bioses to 16 pipelines so they will unlock any that are unlockable with a bios flash.  If it does mod to 12 pipelines, besides showing up as an X800 GTO, it will run as fast as one, too.


----------



## DewiL (Nov 16, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> I just barely renamed the files again to emphasize the difference between them.
> 
> 
> DewiL: You have an HIS X800 GT with the IceQ cooler, right?  According to what has been found in another thread, you shouldn't have any problems with having your chip IDed as an R480 even if it is only an R423.  Also, flash with the modified flashrom so you can see if it will also give you 12 pipes.  As mentioned previously, I've also modded all these bioses to 16 pipelines so they will unlock any that are unlockable with a bios flash.  If it does mod to 12 pipelines, besides showing up as an X800 GTO, it will run as fast as one, too.




Thank You  
i will try soon...


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 16, 2005)

DewiL said:
			
		

> Thank You
> i will try soon...


Actually, according to a post here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=45337#post45337 there is a chance that changing the ID could possibly cause it to not work right.  That was on an X800 Pro.  You may not want to try the bios that is modded to R480 unless you have a spare PCI video card in case something goes wrong.


----------



## DewiL (Nov 16, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> Actually, according to a post here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=45337#post45337 there is a chance that changing the ID could possibly cause it to not work right.  That was on an X800 Pro.  You may not want to try the bios that is modded to R480 unless you have a spare PCI video card in case something goes wrong.



Thanxx again for your support


----------



## frisK (Nov 16, 2005)

I tried the Powercolor bios with Samsung 2.0ns mem and it didn't really change anything from the old bios, except maybe running a degree or two cooler, but that could be due to my ambient temp being lower right now.  My 3dmark scores were so close together with the 1.6ns and 2.0ns bios that it is more than likely to be within margin of error.


----------



## PastryLikeDood (Nov 16, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> Oh, I just put that since I assumed that they are supposed to have 1.6 ns memory (and some do have it, I think).  That is just the modified version of your bios.
> 
> 
> Try the mod of the actual Powercolor X800 GT bios and see if that get the temps back down.



Ill try the first one!  WooHoo! Im glad to see that this worked for me though!


----------



## T-800 (Nov 16, 2005)

PastryLikeDood said:
			
		

> WooHoo! Success!!!  I flashed my vid card successfully so it now recognizes an R480 core!  It crashes though because the card gets real hot now though...  Not OC'd...  Maybe i flashed with the wrong BIOS though..  It is recognized as an X800GTO in desktop properties and an X850 Pro!!!  Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> I may be consider getting an Arctic Cooling HSF though...



hi  yes thats normal i buy  the Zalman VF 700 CU for my card  
 use the mod bios  top of the post


----------



## PastryLikeDood (Nov 16, 2005)

Powercolor.X800GT_R480_16P.256.Samsung20_050726.zip

This is the correct BIOS to flash with right (because its the one i JUST reflashed with)  Hopefully my temps will go down now!

What does everyone think of the Arctic Cooling ATi Silencer for the X800 series?  I hear their pretty good.  and for only $30.00.... it doesnt seem like a bad price to me!


----------



## T-800 (Nov 16, 2005)

frisK said:
			
		

> shadow: I will try the Samsung 2.0 bios as soon as i get a chance and report how it goes.
> 
> t-800: vmem, vgpu, and igpu mods are all explained here http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/voltmods/112 .  I just did the pencil mod because I was only getting around 500/550 stable on stock cooling but i knew that my memory was rated for 600 mhz so i wanted to at least get that out of it.  So i pencil modded the voltage from 1.81 to about 2.05 and I got 600 easily.  After that my card was running a little hotter around 48c idle.  So i took an old cpu cooler I had and modified it to fit the radeon card, after that I was super cool and I was able to push my core all the way to around 615-620 stable.  Before the bios flash with all the same settings, I was able to get a little over 5000 in 3DMark05 with clock speeds at 550/600.



hi first thx 4 ur replay
thats was  what  i want to now u right  i have about 535/540 max core with normal cooling 
by doing  bench  system crash in the middle i geht articats the card going too hot.
now i have buy new cooling Zalman VF 700 CU   i hope i get it soon   than  i have to think how can i  cool the mem hmm  but later 
now about the vmod  i look allready the vmod post  but i cant find the  point  todo the pancil  
witch PCB layout should i  use for the mod and can u  tell me easyley where is the points on my Powercolor x800 Gt  
Big THX


----------



## T-800 (Nov 17, 2005)

PastryLikeDood said:
			
		

> Powercolor.X800GT_R480_16P.256.Samsung20_050726.zip
> 
> This is the correct BIOS to flash with right (because its the one i JUST reflashed with)  Hopefully my temps will go down now!
> 
> What does everyone think of the Arctic Cooling ATi Silencer for the X800 series?  I hear their pretty good.  and for only $30.00.... it doesnt seem like a bad price to me!



the Mod bios should better my  card working good 
i have also thinking about  new artic cooling but i have  read that they some poeple  have problem fitting   i dont really now about fiitig on x800 Gt cards 
thats whay i buy the  Zalman VF 700 CU


----------



## PastryLikeDood (Nov 17, 2005)

Interesting...  Well... time for me to get a new HSF for my GPU.. when i get the extra money


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 17, 2005)

frisK said:
			
		

> I tried the Powercolor bios with Samsung 2.0ns mem and it didn't really change anything from the old bios, except maybe running a degree or two cooler, but that could be due to my ambient temp being lower right now.  My 3dmark scores were so close together with the 1.6ns and 2.0ns bios that it is more than likely to be within margin of error.


Did you see if your max overclock went back to normal or not?  BTW, what date is shown for your original bios if you open it in RaBiT 1.7?  If it is 07/15/05, use RaBiT to set the IDs in that bios to the ones I used then try that bios.

Maybe it won't really change at all, though.  It could be that what causes the performance boost makes the gpu actually get utilized more than before and that could be the sole cause of the temp. increase.  That could actually kind of coincide with that your max overclock went down to a point where the performance was roughly equivalent.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 17, 2005)

BTW, I used to actually have a Powercolor X800 GT.  It had the 1.6 ns memory and with stock cooling it could overclock to 560/526 with no artifacts.  It could even get all the way to 576/555 without ever crashing and with only minimal artifacts such that they couldn't be detected visually, only by using something like ATITool.  With a different cooler, it probably could have reached clock speeds beyond even that.  At those clock speeds, I got a 3dmark05 score of 4750, which was long before I found out about the speed difference with it used as an R480.

After I got my GTO2, I sold that card, though, since it could never match the performance that my GTO2 could get, even though the gpu on mine couldn't clock nearly as well as that GT I had.   My max is 520 on the gpu and crashes beyond that without ever showing any artifacts before crashing.


----------



## frisK (Nov 17, 2005)

T-800: look at the attached pic to see which resistor needs to be traced for the volt mod. make sure to have a multi meter to check to drop in resistance.

Shadow: My max overclock was still lowered but the scores were close to identical.  I think the new bios does in fact make full utilization of the cpu because my temps are a lot further from idle-> load than before.  I dont have my original bios with me but when i get home i'll look at it.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 17, 2005)

frisK said:
			
		

> T-800: look at the attached pic to see which resistor needs to be traced for the volt mod. make sure to have a multi meter to check to drop in resistance.
> 
> Shadow: My max overclock was still lowered but the scores were close to identical.  I think the new bios does in fact make full utilization of the cpu because my temps are a lot further from idle-> load than before.  I dont have my original bios with me but when i get home i'll look at it.


BTW, do you have cooling for your memory?  If you have ever touched the memory chips while it is at load, you would notice that the memory chips get hot to the touch.


----------



## frisK (Nov 17, 2005)

Ya I do actually , thats not my card in the pic (I'm assuming thats why you asked) and I kinda forgot to cite my resources.  That pic is from xtreme resources review of the powercolor x800gt.


----------



## PastryLikeDood (Nov 18, 2005)

Hrm... I wonder if my card is supposed to have no bracket on the back for the screws....?  Because it doesnt...

Oh well... Once i get some extra cash i will buy some new cooling for it (i think my RAM was crashing my system...)


----------



## T-800 (Nov 18, 2005)

frisK said:
			
		

> T-800: look at the attached pic to see which resistor needs to be traced for the volt mod. make sure to have a multi meter to check to drop in resistance.
> 
> Shadow: My max overclock was still lowered but the scores were close to identical.  I think the new bios does in fact make full utilization of the cpu because my temps are a lot further from idle-> load than before.  I dont have my original bios with me but when i get home i'll look at it.



Frisk
THX i will  test it  than i tell you  
what  volt do u have now with  vmod ?


Kuhl  now i made it   VDD ~1,49 and GPU 2,35 V


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 22, 2005)

frisK: Do you have a copy of your original bios?  If so, then what date is shown for it if you open it in RaBiT 1.7?  If it is 07/15/05, use RaBiT to set the IDs in that bios to the ones I used then try that bios.


----------



## PastryLikeDood (Nov 29, 2005)

*2nd success!*

Using ShadowFlare's modified X800GT bios.. i successfully flashed my card to the R480 core...

Heres the rundown.. Sure, the card runs a tad warmer... but get THIS!

Before flash i got 3489 in 3DMark05... with this setup
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.3GHz
1GB Corsair RAM DDR400
PowerColor X800GT 475 core/ 490 mem (not overclocked)

After flash i got 4152 in 3Dmark05 with this setup
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.0GHz
512MB Corsair RAM DDR400
PowerColor X800GT(identified as GTO with R480 now) 475 core/ 490 mem (not OC'd)

Hrm... was taking 5 minutes to flash the bios and gain a tad under 700 points more worth it?

YES IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF

NOTE : I had to use flashrom to do the flash... atiflash kept messing up... it got a write fail at 4/10000 bytes...so i tryed flashrom and it worked like a charm. 

Also, note that where i circled it reads "X800GTO"  before it read as X800GT (or maybe SE i cant remember)


----------



## arch4 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi,
I've got a PowerColor X800GT with Samsung 1.6ns Chips
i want use this bios "R480_16P.256.Samsung16_050823_VendorID_Powercolor.bin" but when i open the bios with Radit1.7, in logging section, the description of connectors isn't exact, the powercolor have 2 dvi connectors + 1 tv.

modified bios :
> Connectors Layout table offs: 0xB7C9
Port = 1, Conn0 type = VGA
Port = 0, Conn2 type = STV
Port = 2, Conn4 type = DVI-I

powercolor bios :
> Connectors Layout table offs: 0xB703
Port = 1, Conn0 type = DVI-I
Port = 0, Conn2 type = STV
Port = 2, Conn4 type = DVI-I

i have modified bios in test for replace value at 0xB7C9 with DVD-I value and save.
when i want open the new bios file, radit1.7 said " bios is corrupt .... ".
i use hexadecimal editor for the test.

ShadowFlare or orther people could you help me ? or i want use wrong bios for my card ?

thanks and sorry for my english,
bye
Arch4


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 30, 2005)

As far as I know, that shouldn't really matter.  You could of course not use that bios and just use the modded Powercolor X800 GT bios.  If you are planning on overclocking, you could even try both and see which works best for you.


----------



## arch4 (Nov 30, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> As far as I know, that shouldn't really matter.  You could of course not use that bios and just use the modded Powercolor X800 GT bios.  If you are planning on overclocking, you could even try both and see which works best for you.




Hi, ShadowFlare,
i have question : if i send to you my original bios (samsung 1.6ns), could you modif this with your settings what you have apply in your bios " powercolor X800GT_R480_16P.256.Samsung20_050726 " or said me the way i take for modif by me (eg. transform bios R423 -> R480 and 16P).

thanks for your reponse,
bye,
Arch4


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 30, 2005)

arch4 said:
			
		

> Hi, ShadowFlare,
> i have question : if i send to you my original bios (samsung 1.6ns), could you modif this with your settings what you have apply in your bios " powercolor X800GT_R480_16P.256.Samsung20_050726 " or said me the way i take for modif by me (eg. transform bios R423 -> R480 and 16P).
> 
> thanks for your reponse,
> ...


Compare the date of the original bios on your card (shown in RaBiT when the bios is opened, or you can see it in Catalyst control Center).  If it is the same date (07/26/2005), then just use that bios you just mentioned; you could still use it even if it isn't the same date.  BTW, there are only two bioses I've seen for that card, the one with the date I mentioned and one that was from around 07/14/2005 or 07/15/2005 (I don't remember exactly which date).

Heh, I used to think those ones of that card with 1.6 ns memory chips were pretty rare, but since then I've heard of several people having them.  Part of that was probably because no reviewer ever got one with the 1.6 ns chips, only 2.0 ns.


----------



## arch4 (Nov 30, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> Compare the date of the original bios on your card (shown in RaBiT when the bios is opened, or you can see it in Catalyst control Center).  If it is the same date (07/26/2005), then just use that bios you just mentioned; you could still use it even if it isn't the same date.  BTW, there are only two bioses I've seen for that card, the one with the date I mentioned and one that was from around 07/14/2005 or 07/15/2005 (I don't remember exactly which date).
> 
> Heh, I used to think those ones of that card with 1.6 ns memory chips were pretty rare, but since then I've heard of several people having them.  Part of that was probably because no reviewer ever got one with the 1.6 ns chips, only 2.0 ns.



Re,
my bios date is 07/15/2005 
some informations of my card:
-- ROM BIOS info --
Desc: R430 X800GT A47401 256M VBIOS
Info: 112-070719-GT, 47719CDA.SEH, 07/15/05,14:15:06
Radeon family: Radeon X800 series


Is there any chance that the bios for 1.6ns chips and 2.0ns chips are the same one ?
i see in site what the 07/26/2005 is a beta bios from Tul, your bios is this ?
http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=827
could you help me for modif ?

thanks,
Arch4


----------



## vibescu (Nov 30, 2005)

*Gecube x800gt*

Hello!

i buy a Gecube x800gt pci-e 256mb
it comes with the r480 and infiniteon memory 1.6
is possible to mod the original bios??

thanks a lot!!!


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 30, 2005)

vibescu said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> i buy a Gecube x800gt pci-e 256mb
> it comes with the r480 and infiniteon memory 1.6
> ...


So is that one with R480 that is identified as R423?  I'll do the mod for you and if you are sure it is an R480, then you could flash the modded bios to your card to get the performance boost mentioned in this thread.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 1, 2005)

arch4 said:
			
		

> Re,
> my bios date is 07/15/2005
> some informations of my card:
> -- ROM BIOS info --
> ...


OK, that looks like the older of the two bioses I've seen for it.



> Is there any chance that the bios for 1.6ns chips and 2.0ns chips are the same one ?


That's right, there's no difference.  The Powercolor X800 GT's don't have any different bios that is specifically for either particular speed of memory chip.  I've heard of cards with the older bios and ones with the newer bios with either of those memory configurations.



> i see in site what the 07/26/2005 is a beta bios from Tul, your bios is this ?
> http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=827
> could you help me for modif ?
> 
> ...


That bios looks like it could be the same one that I did a mod on; it has the same date and time and other stuff looks the same.  There are some minor differences, like certain text in the file, but that seems to be all there is, though.  They probably just made the beta bios into a release version bios.  The one I modded was one that was preinstalled on one of those cards.  The modded bios will give a performance boost beyond any already existing performance boost from that bios.


----------



## kristov18 (Dec 1, 2005)

*my x800gt 256 samsung 1.6*

Hi, ShadowFlare
do u think my card can be unlocked?


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 1, 2005)

vibescu said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> i buy a Gecube x800gt pci-e 256mb
> it comes with the r480 and infiniteon memory 1.6
> ...


I've posted a mod of that bios in the first post.



			
				kristov18 said:
			
		

> Hi, ShadowFlare
> do u think my card can be unlocked?


I don't think you will be able to unlock any pipelines.  You can still get the performance boost that this thread is about.  Use the Powercolor.X800GT_R480_16P.256.Samsung20_050726 bios from the first post, it is a mod of the bios that your card has.


----------



## kristov18 (Dec 2, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> I've posted a mod of that bios in the first post.
> 
> 
> I don't think you will be able to unlock any pipelines.  You can still get the performance boost that this thread is about.  Use the Powercolor.X800GT_R480_16P.256.Samsung20_050726 bios from the first post, it is a mod of the bios that your card has.



But my card using samsung 1.6 is it possible using that mod? thx~


----------



## vibescu (Dec 2, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> I've posted a mod of that bios in the first post.




Runs super!!!!
No problems and 200 points more in 3d mark 2003!!!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 2, 2005)

kristov18 said:
			
		

> But my card using samsung 1.6 is it possible using that mod? thx~


The speed of your memory chips doesn't really matter.  Anyway, I already said that it is a mod of the exact bios that is from your card.  I compared your original with the original I have and it is exactly the same, not one byte is different.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 2, 2005)

vibescu said:
			
		

> Runs super!!!!
> No problems and 200 points more in 3d mark 2003!!!!
> 
> Thanks again!!


That's the first confirmed one to work with it that is not a Powercolor card.  BTW, how many pipelines does the card have right now, 8 or 12?  I'm thinking 8, but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## vibescu (Dec 2, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> That's the first confirmed one to work with it that is not a Powercolor card.  BTW, how many pipelines does the card have right now, 8 or 12?



Only 8


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 2, 2005)

BTW, you mentioned it has 1.6 ns memory chips, right?  Have you overclocked the card so far, and if not, do you plan to?  If it is 1.6 ns memory chips, then you could set the speed of them much higher than what it is set at right now.  The 1.6 ns chips are designed to run at or close to 600 MHz and usually can.  Your card is actually set to use a lower memory speed than a normal X800 GT would use.


----------



## kristov18 (Dec 3, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> The speed of your memory chips doesn't really matter.  Anyway, I already said that it is a mod of the exact bios that is from your card.  I compared your original with the original I have and it is exactly the same, not one byte is different.



THX ShadomFlare ~~~
It does work~~


----------



## Roberto72 (Dec 3, 2005)

@Vibescu
Did you reinstall the driver after you flashed your card?
Your GB_PIPE_SELECT doesn't match your CONFIG_DIE_FUSES. PIPE_SELECT shows 8 pipelines, DIE_FUSES show 12.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 3, 2005)

Roberto72 said:
			
		

> @Vibescu
> Did you reinstall the driver after you flashed your card?
> Your GB_PIPE_SELECT doesn't match your CONFIG_DIE_FUSES. PIPE_SELECT shows 8 pipelines, DIE_FUSES show 12.


It could possibly be a case of mismatched die and substrate fuses.


----------



## lukow (Dec 3, 2005)

*Problems with X800GT AGP Sapphire*

How to modify to 12/16 pipelines the Sapphire X800GT AGP 256MB card? 
First I saved bios in pure DOS with "flashrom -s 0 biosold.bin" command. Then I load new flash with "flashrom -f -p  0  Sapphire RADEON X800 PRO VO ATOMBIOS 113-AA15900-101-PC.bin" command.
After reboot in Atitool 0.25 beta 10 program is visible still 8 pipelines!
I found the new "atiflash" programme in 3.9 version and in ppure DOS I type something like this:
atiflash -s 0 original bios.bin
atiflash -f -p 0 Sapphire RADEON X800 PRO VO ATOMBIOS 113-AA15900-101-PC -newbios
atiflash -f -p 0 original bios.bin
After reboot still I have 8 pipelines!
I painted also one bridge, the second bridge and both of them. Still I have 8 pipelines.

My card is based on the  RadeonX800SE core
215RABCGA12F
GH1685.1
0535AA

I think this is R420 core (Atitool and Ati Control Panel gave this)


Mike


----------



## Deleted member 21077 (Dec 3, 2005)

So for summary, Which Bios do i have to download to increase performace on the Powercolor X800 GT 256mb.


The modded bios

There are five bioses I've uploaded for this. None of these will identify the card as an X800 GT, since ATI's driver package does not support an X800 GT with an R480, which would be why the Powercolor cards don't have it set as such.

#1 is the second revision of the Powercolor X800 GT bios, but modified to be identified as a Powercolor X800 GTO with an R480.
#2 is an actual HIS X800 GT bios from the iTurbo version, modded to R480
#3, #4, and #5 are a modified Sapphire X800 GTO/GTO2 bios with clocks modified to X800 GT clocks and subvendor id set to the company named in the file name.
#6 is the bios for the GECUBE X800 GT, modded to R480

All 5 bioses are modded to 16 pipelines, so that all available pipelines will be used (all that aren't locked elsewhere).


Should i use the #1?
and When it shows as x800 GTO,, cant i just unlock pipes to make it 16 since X800 GTO can be unlocked, (just suggestion )   ima try



Which program do i use to flash bio,, flashrom or atiflash?





Hope someone can find way to unlock the GT...


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 4, 2005)

rcp1071 said:
			
		

> So for summary, Which Bios do i have to download to increase performace on the Powercolor X800 GT 256mb.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Use the first bios.  If you want to find which would get the best overclocks, you could also try the modded GTO2 bios afterwards.  Other than those two, I can't guarantee that the others will be compatible, since I haven't tried them myself.  The others could possibly mess up your card; they probably won't, but there's no reason to take that chance.

As for the flash utility, you could use either, but put both the modified flashrom AND atiflash 3.09 on your disk.  This way if one gives a message about a write error when flashing the bios, you will have the other tool ready so you can try again with the other before restarting the computer. (I've heard of this happening once)  If you use atiflash, then be sure to use the -newbios option with it, since you do want to see if any pipelines are unlockable.  All of those bioses are 16 pipeline modded ones.


----------



## kristov18 (Dec 4, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> Use the first bios.  If you want to find which would get the best overclocks, you could also try the modded GTO2 bios afterwards.  Other than those two, I can't guarantee that the others will be compatible, since I haven't tried them myself.  The others could possibly mess up your card; they probably won't, but there's no reason to take that chance.
> 
> As for the flash utility, you could use either, but put both the modified flashrom AND atiflash 3.09 on your disk.  This way if one gives a message about a write error when flashing the bios, you will have the other tool ready so you can try again with the other before restarting the computer. (I've heard of this happening once)  If you use atiflash, then be sure to use the -newbios option with it, since you do want to see if any pipelines are unlockable.  All of those bioses are 16 pipeline modded ones.




do the modded GTO2 bios unlocked pipeline??

thxalot


----------



## Deleted member 21077 (Dec 4, 2005)

The 2nd one doesnt work,, i used the flashrom because atiflash doesnt work with the 1st one. Should i use the atiflash for the 2nd one?
And my comp says its GTO now,, so is it GTO without the 4 extra pipes.


----------



## vibescu (Dec 4, 2005)

*Bios*



			
				ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> It could possibly be a case of mismatched die and substrate fuses.



I reintall the drives and result the same...
But i OC the memory to 500mhz and no problems now!!


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 4, 2005)

kristov18 said:
			
		

> do the modded GTO2 bios unlocked pipeline??
> 
> thxalot


It isn't any more likely to unlock pipelines with that bios than any of the others I posted; all are modified to 16 pipelines to make sure you get all the pipelines that aren't hard-locked on the card.  Of course, you probably aren't going to get any more, though.



			
				rcp1071 said:
			
		

> The 2nd one doesnt work,, i used the flashrom because atiflash doesnt work with the 1st one. Should i use the atiflash for the 2nd one?
> And my comp says its GTO now,, so is it GTO without the 4 extra pipes.


Only use the 2nd one if you have an HIS card, it is intended for the HIS X800 GT iTurbo cards that have an R480 chip (which is probably not common).  For the Powercolor X800 GT, I would recommend only using the mod of the bios intended for that card or the modded Sapphire X800 GTO2 bios I posted.  Either of those should be OK, but I can't guarantee that the others will work right (the ones from the HIS and GECUBE cards).


----------



## Deleted member 21077 (Dec 4, 2005)

Nooo shadow,, yea i mean the "Sapphire.X800GTO2[GT_clocks]_R480_16P.256.Samsung16_050823_VendorID_Powercolor.zip" didnt work with flashrom,,, so if i use atiflash,, would it work?  (WRONG SSID) even the ones i dled from the ATI bios place..)

And for overclocking,,, to what should i clock my card too,, should i do that FIND MAX CORE AND MEM on ATITool. I want it very stable,,,, 550 550? is that any stable?

And what is RaBiT?

And how do i get those CONFIG_FUSE stuff on the ATITool? I ono where to go


----------



## flipsideR (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm trying to get my hands on a powercolor X800GT and hope to flash the bios.  Thanks for the guide guys.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 6, 2005)

rcp1071 said:
			
		

> Nooo shadow,, yea i mean the "Sapphire.X800GTO2[GT_clocks]_R480_16P.256.Samsung16_050823_VendorID_Powercolor.zip" didnt work with flashrom,,, so if i use atiflash,, would it work?  (WRONG SSID) even the ones i dled from the ATI bios place..)


Oh, so that's what you meant.  If it won't let you flash the bios, just add the -f parameter to force it (same for atiflash and flashrom).



> And for overclocking,,, to what should i clock my card too,, should i do that FIND MAX CORE AND MEM on ATITool. I want it very stable,,,, 550 550? is that any stable?


There isn't any certain speed it is guaranteed to reach beyond the default clock speeds, so I couldn't tell you waht your max will be.  Just use the find max buttons to find the max stable clock speeds.  Before doing this, I'd recommend going to the settings and entering in minimum and maximum overclocks that it will allow (mainly minimum) - just in case something messes up and makes ATITool continually detect artifacts (I've had this happen before).  Set the minimum to whatever you want, but no less that half of the default speeds, then set the max to some number that you don't think your card will be able to get to, like 650 gpu, 650 memory (or higher if it does reach one of those  ).



> And what is RaBiT?


It is a bios editor that allows you to change things like IDs for the device, default clock speeds, and default memory timings.



> And how do i get those CONFIG_FUSE stuff on the ATITool? I ono where to go


Hold shift when you are clicking the settings button, then it will appear in the information part.


----------



## Deleted member 21077 (Dec 6, 2005)

thxxxx shawhow flare,, u think its any way possible for unlocking of the pipes will happen,, as i had this card for long time,, there is still no answer


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 7, 2005)

rcp1071 said:
			
		

> thxxxx shawhow flare,, u think its any way possible for unlocking of the pipes will happen,, as i had this card for long time,, there is still no answer


So far no Powercolor X800 GT cards have been known to have been unlocked to even 12 pipelines.


----------



## mrassol (Dec 7, 2005)

Hello, I've tried the modded bios for my gecube X800GT ( R480 and infineon inside ), It's now recognise as a GTO ... but I have only 8 pipes ... why ?!?!


----------



## Jshrk (Dec 7, 2005)

Been reading through this post and would like to try the bios mod you have here for my PowerColor x800gt Evo (Bundled w/Thermaltake 'Tide Water' Core Cooling + have some Zalman ZM-RHS1 Heatsinks on the 1.6ns Memory) . The default clocks for the card are higher than normal x800gt at 500/527. Therefore i was unsure if this meant it had a different bios, and whether that modified bios would be compatible or not with it?


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 8, 2005)

Jshrk said:
			
		

> Been reading through this post and would like to try the bios mod you have here for my PowerColor x800gt Evo (Bundled w/Thermaltake 'Tide Water' Core Cooling + have some Zalman ZM-RHS1 Heatsinks on the 1.6ns Memory) . The default clocks for the card are higher than normal x800gt at 500/527. Therefore i was unsure if this meant it had a different bios, and whether that modified bios would be compatible or not with it?


You should try just overclocking with ATITool first to see what the limit is, and if its pretty high go for it, but be careful as a bios flash with clocks higher than stock can bork your card if it cant handle it. With clocks higher than other gt's it s bios is probably different but not by that much as you can alter clocks with Rabit and Hexeditor.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 8, 2005)

Jshrk said:
			
		

> Been reading through this post and would like to try the bios mod you have here for my PowerColor x800gt Evo (Bundled w/Thermaltake 'Tide Water' Core Cooling + have some Zalman ZM-RHS1 Heatsinks on the 1.6ns Memory) . The default clocks for the card are higher than normal x800gt at 500/527. Therefore i was unsure if this meant it had a different bios, and whether that modified bios would be compatible or not with it?


It sounds like your bios is likely different.  Post you bios so I can check to make sure.  If it is different, I'll mod it for you.


----------



## Jshrk (Dec 8, 2005)

Heya thanks for quick reply, just to clarify quickly cause i didnt make it clear; my PowerColor x800GT Evo is set at default clocks of 500/527 which as I believe are higher than the standard PowerColor x800GT at 475/490, I dont know if this means i also have a modified Bios on my card.

I can only seem to OC my card using ATITool to 540/570 before artifacts appear but this cant be due to temp can it? cause the cooling i have is good on and around the card. Was really hoping that by modifying my bios I could get better 3DMark05 Results / higher OC levels.

I have included my Bios below (i saved as *.rom then changed it to *.bin hopes all gd), thanks ShadowFlare if you could check this out for me would be great


----------



## jeanmi1975 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi shadowflare,
I have a his x800gt with the iceq II/iturbo.
I am questions:
I can flasher with the mod bios my card?
Is necessary it to make the modif laser-cut or the bios reactive the pipes itself?
Dewil has you it made a success of the manipulation because I do not see any more a post 
Thank you for the bios

here's my original bios


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 9, 2005)

Jshrk said:
			
		

> Heya thanks for quick reply, just to clarify quickly cause i didnt make it clear; my PowerColor x800GT Evo is set at default clocks of 500/527 which as I believe are higher than the standard PowerColor x800GT at 475/490, I dont know if this means i also have a modified Bios on my card.
> 
> I can only seem to OC my card using ATITool to 540/570 before artifacts appear but this cant be due to temp can it? cause the cooling i have is good on and around the card. Was really hoping that by modifying my bios I could get better 3DMark05 Results / higher OC levels.
> 
> I have included my Bios below (i saved as *.rom then changed it to *.bin hopes all gd), thanks ShadowFlare if you could check this out for me would be great


It seems to be mostly the same as the other Powercolor X800 GT bios, but it does have some differences.  I've uploaded an R480 mod of it in the first post.


----------



## lukow (Dec 9, 2005)

Can I unlock my Sapphire X800GT 256MB AGP card to 12 pipelines? Is it true, that Sapphire AGP version is hardware blocked permanently?

lukow


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 9, 2005)

"


----------



## Jshrk (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks alot ShadowFlare m8, I have been testing the new bios out you gave me for awhile now. It flashed good and now have it identified as PowerColor x800GTO. Spent awhile running some 3DMark05 tests but found i had to lower my previous OC 540/570 to 530/560 for it to run stable, which didnt look good for improvement over old bios  ... until I ran 3DMark05 with the new drivers/settings and got a 400 point increase  ! Tested this many times and wasnt a one off, also for PCMark05 i got a 100 point score increase, not as major but thats expected from PCMark05.

Not bothered, just curious though how comes you think i get a slightly lower overclock now? Oh and any point testing out the other bios' you got there on it, i.e. Saphire or the alternative PowerColor ones?

Anyways nice job you did there m8 thanks a heap 

*To lukow - if you got the r480 core then u aint gonna get 12 pipes out of it, blocked permantly atm, tho if u got the r420 i believe there is a chance of unlocking them check http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=4971 , read through those posts.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 9, 2005)

VulkanBros said:
			
		

> #ShadowFlare : What about this - is there anything to do ??
> 
> DATA :
> MSI RX800SE-TD256
> ...


Have you looked at the gpu on your card?  If it is not R481, then are you trying to unlock pipelines?  If you are trying to unlock pipelines, post it elsewhere because I want to keep this thread on topic.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 9, 2005)

Jshrk said:
			
		

> Thanks alot ShadowFlare m8, I have been testing the new bios out you gave me for awhile now. It flashed good and now have it identified as PowerColor x800GTO. Spent awhile running some 3DMark05 tests but found i had to lower my previous OC 540/570 to 530/560 for it to run stable, which didnt look good for improvement over old bios  ... until I ran 3DMark05 with the new drivers/settings and got a 400 point increase  ! Tested this many times and wasnt a one off, also for PCMark05 i got a 100 point score increase, not as major but thats expected from PCMark05.
> 
> Not bothered, just curious though how comes you think i get a slightly lower overclock now? Oh and any point testing out the other bios' you got there on it, i.e. Saphire or the alternative PowerColor ones?
> 
> Anyways nice job you did there m8 thanks a heap


Someone else did have that happen as well.  I think having it properly identified as R480 makes it use the gpu to its full potential, so it stresses the gpu more, making it heat up a little more.  However, so far the performance increase seems to always at least make up for the loss in overclocks.

If you want to test out the other bioses to see how they affect max overclocks, try the modded GTO2 bios and maybe the other Powercolor bios.  If you try the X800 GT Evo bios, be aware that it does increase the default clock speeds to 500/527 or something like that.  I'm also posting the earlier revision bios, but modded to R480, so you can try it out if you want.


----------



## ShadowdogKGB (Dec 12, 2005)

Greetings. I bought a Powercolor X800GT back in Sept. I ran across the Tul bios over at Bjorn3d, tried it but was not able to get any overclock at all. Now I find this place and lo and behold it works very well. I flashed the bios with the Powercolor.X800GT_R480_16P.256.Samsung20_050715.zip using atiflash. It now shows up as a X800GTO with a 480 core.

My previous best I could do was around 4700 in 3D'05. I did 4992 last night with the new bios.  I was also able to retain my previous overclock of 570/570. Temps were 32-33 idle, and I saw it go as high as 52 during 3D'05 but for the most part stayed in the upper 40's. I'm using a Zalman vga hsf w/ramsinks and a Zalman CPU hsf. All in all a very decent operation. I know everybody is looking for that magical unlock but it's becoming apparent to me that it's just not gonna be possible. I've looked at the posts on bridging the laser cuts and Vmods and such but I'm feeling a bit lazy and I really don't want to pull my card out at the moment but I probably will at some point.

I've got some OCZ Gold VX sticks coming today. Hopefully they'll get me over the 5000 mark on the benchmark. That's been my mission so far.

Thanks for all your head scratching and work on the bios!

DFI LP SLI-DR
Venice 3000 @2.5
1gb Generic memory
4 80gig Sata's in Raid 0
Seasonic S-12 600w
X800gt


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 12, 2005)

ShadowdogKGB said:
			
		

> Greetings. I bought a Powercolor X800GT back in Sept. I ran across the Tul bios over at Bjorn3d, tried it but was not able to get any overclock at all. Now I find this place and lo and behold it works very well. I flashed the bios with the Powercolor.X800GT_R480_16P.256.Samsung20_050715.zip using atiflash. It now shows up as a X800GTO with a 480 core.
> 
> My previous best I could do was around 4700 in 3D'05. I did 4992 last night with the new bios.  I was also able to retain my previous overclock of 570/570. Temps were 32-33 idle, and I saw it go as high as 52 during 3D'05 but for the most part stayed in the upper 40's. I'm using a Zalman vga hsf w/ramsinks and a Zalman CPU hsf. All in all a very decent operation. I know everybody is looking for that magical unlock but it's becoming apparent to me that it's just not gonna be possible. I've looked at the posts on bridging the laser cuts and Vmods and such but I'm feeling a bit lazy and I really don't want to pull my card out at the moment but I probably will at some point.
> 
> ...


I think that's the first case I've heard of someone trying it and it didn't negatively affect their max overclocks.  Maybe the older bios is better to use?

BTW, I had already known from testing on my GTO2 that the performance difference changed with different numbers of pipelines, and I had guessed that the same happened with overclocking.  You've shown that I was correct in saying that the performance boost for the modded bios is even greater when overclocking.


----------



## ShadowdogKGB (Dec 12, 2005)

well i got them ocz sticks today. finally broke the 5k mark in 3d'5. here's a screenie: 
http://www.knightsguildbattalion.com/kgb/datas/users/12-ocz vx 2.bmp

it may be time to start looking at some volt mods soon.


----------



## jeanmi75 (Dec 13, 2005)

hello, 
I have flash my card with the bios his_mod. 
My card is well now a his x800gto with R480 but I have always only 8 pipes !
thanks for your help

jeanmi


----------



## Jshrk (Dec 14, 2005)

Well i tried out all those bios' there ShadowFlare but none seemed to OC as well as orginal bios, the Powercolor.X800GT_R480_16P.256.Samsung20_050715.zip i had to underclock instead of overclock lol. Saphire one seemed to give me almost the same results as the Evo version im running now but slightly less.

BTW i was searching google and saw a post where instead of using a GTO bios they were using a x850XT, curious if this would give me any different results / better due to the drivers of the x850xt probably being quicker, even though my pipes would still be 8 (also looks better as x850xt than x800gto  ), what u reckon? anyways i dont like to link to another oc forum but heres the info i found http://www.overclock.net/ati/28036-how-mod-your-x850-x800.html?highlight=X800GT

It requires the r480 core and the 1.6ns mem which i have on my card. I dont understand what non vivo or altered mem timings is about. I didnt want to try this on my card without some kinda advise, and yours has been excellent so far ShadowFlare 

@ShadowdogKGB / other - are there volt mods available for the x800gt r480? if there are can someone link me plse ty


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 14, 2005)

Jshrk said:
			
		

> Well i tried out all those bios' there ShadowFlare but none seemed to OC as well as orginal bios, the Powercolor.X800GT_R480_16P.256.Samsung20_050715.zip i had to underclock instead of overclock lol. Saphire one seemed to give me almost the same results as the Evo version im running now but slightly less.
> 
> BTW i was searching google and saw a post where instead of using a GTO bios they were using a x850XT, curious if this would give me any different results / better due to the drivers of the x850xt probably being quicker, even though my pipes would still be 8 (also looks better as x850xt than x800gto  ), what u reckon? anyways i dont like to link to another oc forum but heres the info i found http://www.overclock.net/ati/28036-how-mod-your-x850-x800.html?highlight=X800GT
> 
> It requires the r480 core and the 1.6ns mem which i have on my card. I dont understand what non vivo or altered mem timings is about. I didnt want to try this on my card without some kinda advise, and yours has been excellent so far ShadowFlare


If you just want it to show as an X850 XT, I would recommend just modding your bios to the IDs of a X850 XT card by using RaBiT 1.7.  Just download a X850 XT bios (maybe a Powercolor one?) and open both bioses in RaBiT, then copy the hardware ID, subsystem ID, and vendor ID to the ones in your existing bios and save it, then flash the modded bios.

Of course, it would probably be just fine to try an X850 XT bios to see if it would get better overclocks, as long as your card can handle the default clock speeds (520/540), especially since there wouldn't possibly be any fan issues on your card 

Oh, by the way, if you are using the bios I labeled with Powercolor X800 GT Evo, then you are not using a GTO bios - just your own bios but modded to R480.   If you haven't already, look at the explanation in the first post.


----------



## Jshrk (Dec 14, 2005)

great stuff, thanks m8. I changed my bios to identify as x850xt however recieved same 3dmark scores with those drivers, however when i tried the x850xt bios the oc clocks stayed the same but gave me another 60 points increase which was great. I reckon i done enough testing on it now in bios modding, ty all your help ShadowFlare 

Btw if anyone does know any volt mods or anything for the x800gt r480 core plse letme know .


----------



## ShadowdogKGB (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm in the process of acquiring a multimeter. From what I can tell this X800GT pcb is similar to the X800/850. Another thing i've noticed is now my 3dmark results says i'm using non approved drivers. dunno.


----------



## Patrol (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello,
I've got Powercolor x800gt (samsung 1.6ns)
i will try this bios:
Powercolor.X800GT_Evo_R480_16P.256.Samsung16_050726
will any other differences be seen except evo clocking and ID:R480 after flashing (maybe different fan speeds)?
btw. actually i can't control fan speed  - LM63 temp chip detection: failed (0x0)


----------



## erictan77 (Dec 17, 2005)

shadowflare,
i have try upload bios the performance is good that before 3d bechmark 2005 get 4715 points. but i still can't get 16plines.
i already try saphire x800gto2 256 16p bios and also powercolor still can't get 16pineline.

i using amd939 3000, 512mb ddr400 kingston x2, 160gb sata wd, abit nforce4, saphire x800gto2 12pineline, icute 480watt psu.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 17, 2005)

erictan77 here try this http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17481933, there are some newer GTO2s coming out, i don't know when you bought yours, but i haven't seen anyone post if they can mod or not. Regardless it for sure has to be a GTO2 and even then its still not 100% but goodluck.


----------



## 1Strive (Dec 19, 2005)

Overclocking X800GTO by 37.5% with stock fan/heat sink

I am getting great preformance out of my Sapphire X800GTO (AGP version) by simply overclocking the hell out of it.

However I will try to unlock the extra pipes through a BIOS flash, Modified Driver, or editing of the RAM fuse data. I will keep ya'll posted.


----------



## pax13 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey! I just burned my card!!! not sure why

I bough This
http://www.powercolor.com/global/main_product_detail.asp?id=79
Powercolor

Altough the cooler is similar to the 16pipe version!

The Chip was a 430 one & samsung 20ns with stock 400/350 speeds
I flashed with the powercolor X800GT R480 16 samsung20
& after rebooting ihad severe corruption & was unable to boot!

well had got to test it for a day & a half 
hopefully in 3 or 4 days i'll have a new one! but unless i understand what happened i won't be tryibg it again!
I was reading a review after this hapenned on the powercolor X800GTO with 16 pipes.
http://www.vr-zone.com/index.php?i=3046&s=3
& this card also has a 430 core!

Could it have been the core or the higher speeds of the bios that nuked my card? or just incopability generally???


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 21, 2005)

pax13 said:
			
		

> Hey! I just burned my card!!! not sure why
> 
> I bough This
> http://www.powercolor.com/global/main_product_detail.asp?id=79
> ...


???  So your card is an X800 GTO, not GT?  Only their X800 GT is guaranteed to have an R480 chip (Powercolor said they would only use R480 on that card).  I haven't heard of a similar statement for the Powercolor X800 GTO.

Anyway, with a X800 GTO the chip is what it says it is.  If the computer says it is R430, it is R430.  If it says R423, it is R423.  If it is R480, it will say R480.  Any of those are allowed for the hardware ID on the GTO cards, so it will not ever be misrepresented, unlike the GT.

R430 chips usually can't reach the 472 MHz clock speed needed for a GT (usually not even close), so besides identifying the chip as the wrong type, the bios you flashed on your card is overclocking the GPU to a speed beyond what is generally even possible with that chip.

There are instructions somewhere about how to recover from a bad flash, but I'm not sure where.  You can either search for it, or post a new topic asking about how to do it.


BTW, just to let you know, this topic is ONLY for X800 GT cards.  More specifically, all the ones from Powercolor and certain ones from HIS and GECUBE.


----------



## jeanmi75 (Dec 23, 2005)

hello,
no solution for my his x800gt ?

thanks


----------



## bourne (Dec 24, 2005)

Hello there Shadow, this is interesting, I have the PowerColor X800GT 256MB 256Bit with ATI tool stating i have the R423 Core, but very likely i have the 480 core so as soon as I get my Zalman VF700-CU and replace the stock cooling I will definately try ur modded BIOS for Powercolor. 

With the current BIOS i get these max settings: Max Core 590 and Max Mem 614. So when I flash my card with ur modded BIOS i will let u know of any difference. As for Benchmarking, I doubt i'm gonna be doing that, but maybe I will who knows. Anyways Great Post, with a lot of Information! Good job.


----------



## Silver-Arrow (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey Shadow,

I have the Sapphire X800 GTO2 VIVO version.  ATITool detects it as an R430 core but I can overclock this card to X850XT PE speeds (540/590).  A lot of people say the VIVO version of the GTO2 does in fact have an R480 but is using a different bios.  Will I get any performance benefits if I flash it with an R480 bios?  Which bios can I use to do this?


----------



## bourne (Dec 28, 2005)

Well i got my Zalman VF700-Cu, and with this new VGA cooler i can already see an improvement as far as how far my Max Core/Mem settings go.

With the stock cooling I used to get Max Core:590 and Max Mem:612.
And now with the new cooler alone my Max Core went to 596 and my Max Mem went to 618.

Now i'm wondering how much more my Max Settings will go up once i flash my card with the modded BIOS. (By the way, i did find out that my core is in fact an R480 and that my Memory is Samsung 2.0ns).

So as soon as i flash my card with the modded BIOS provided by shadow i will post any results. 

Cya's


----------



## Silver-Arrow (Dec 28, 2005)

Interesting......You got to 612mhz on Samsung 2.0 memory?


----------



## bourne (Dec 30, 2005)

Silver-Arrow said:
			
		

> Interesting......You got to 612mhz on Samsung 2.0 memory?



Yes Sir, 618 with the new cooler.


----------



## jeanmi75 (Dec 30, 2005)

voila voila j'ai demonté ma HIS, c'est de la samsung 2ns et pas de trace de laser-cut sur le R480....

Une idée pour les pipes,enfin en janvier il y a la X1900!


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 31, 2005)

jeanmi75 said:
			
		

> voila voila j'ai demonté ma HIS, c'est de la samsung 2ns et pas de trace de laser-cut sur le R480....
> 
> Une idée pour les pipes,enfin en janvier il y a la X1900!


Hmm, I don't understand any language other than English, but it looks like you are talking about a HIS X800 GT with a R480 chip and 2 ns memory.  Is that correct?  If I'm correct in what I thought you were saying and your card is not the one with the large heatsink/fan, then post your bios, please.  If it is the HIS X800 GT with the large heatsink/fan, you could use the modded HIS bios I posted.


----------



## jeanmi75 (Dec 31, 2005)

hello,
I have a card effectively with a big radiator.
I have try the modified bios already but I always had only 8 pipes.
On the other hand the card becomes well a X800GTO with a R480
here is my original's copy.
Thank you for your help
jeanmi75


----------



## Frank (Dec 31, 2005)

*I need a Bios for my Club3D X800GT*

Hallo Shadowflare, i need a new Bios for my Club3D X800GT with a R480 Chip and Samsung DDR-3 Chips (2.0). The Bios Date is 26 July 2005, Bios-Version and Part-Nummber is the same like the Powercolor X800GT. The Design is equal, but when I upgrade my bios with your file "Powercolor.X800GT_R480....", then I get an Error.

Do you moddify my Bios with with the right subvendor-ID of my Club3d-Card? 

Thank you very much an best regards

Frank


----------



## ShadowFlare (Jan 2, 2006)

jeanmi75 said:
			
		

> hello,
> I have a card effectively with a big radiator.
> I have try the modified bios already but I always had only 8 pipes.
> On the other hand the card becomes well a X800GTO with a R480
> ...


Sorry, there doesn't seem to be any X800 GT cards with R480 chips that are unlockable.

So you flashed to the modded HIS X800 GT bios I posted, right?  I checked your bios and it is indeed identical to the original that I have in a file.  Have you checked yet to see if it gave you a performance boost? (it most likely did)


----------



## ShadowFlare (Jan 2, 2006)

Frank said:
			
		

> Hallo Shadowflare, i need a new Bios for my Club3D X800GT with a R480 Chip and Samsung DDR-3 Chips (2.0). The Bios Date is 26 July 2005, Bios-Version and Part-Nummber is the same like the Powercolor X800GT. The Design is equal, but when I upgrade my bios with your file "Powercolor.X800GT_R480....", then I get an Error.
> 
> Do you moddify my Bios with with the right subvendor-ID of my Club3d-Card?
> 
> ...


OK, I've posted a modded bios for you; go to the first post to find it.

I looked up X800 GTO cards with that subvendor ID in the driver's .inf file and used the device ID and subsystem ID from the R480 one with that subvendor ID.  That's what I've been doing for all of these bios mods to R480.


----------



## jeanmi75 (Jan 3, 2006)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> Sorry, there doesn't seem to be any X800 GT cards with R480 chips that are unlockable.
> 
> So you flashed to the modded HIS X800 GT bios I posted, right?  I checked your bios and it is indeed identical to the original that I have in a file.  Have you checked yet to see if it gave you a performance boost? (it most likely did)




Thank you for the answer.
In fact I have win a little performance with the modified bios, but I think that it is of the to the fact that the drivers catalyst is more effective when he/it recognizes
a R480 chip.
It is true that the card turns turns well in O/C to 685/685.
No luck for the pipes!
thank you


----------



## erictan77 (Jan 4, 2006)

*thankx shadow flare*

thank you for your reply. now my card is runing good that before flash firmware. 3d bechmark 2005 result higher that before flash. but 1 thing is the memory chip is very hot. so stick heatsink in my memory chipset. U known i check the internet regarding my saphire x800gto now become gto2.


----------



## Matthew (Jan 11, 2006)

i have seen in download section bios for sapphire 800gt 256M.... it is added 6 january...
what new features is in this bios?
can this bios give boost performance on my vga?
i have a sapphire x800gt memory samsung 2.0ns and "X800SE" core.

thanks


----------



## erictan77 (Jan 12, 2006)

haloo matthew, my sapphire 800gto 256mb samsung the clock speed and ???? (sorry i can't remember) when i update the firmware i can't get the 16pipeline i only can get is my clock speed and ??? higher that before... only is the memory chip is very easy hot...... i have search in web regarding the clock speed and ??? is gto2..
thank you.


----------



## Patrol (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone tried to use this http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/Powercolor.X800GTO.256.Samsung20_050907.bin bios on pcolor x800gt?


----------



## gregor1230 (Jan 22, 2006)

@Shadowflare
Hello. I have  question about modding  the bios  from x800gt 256mb sapphire (AGP, r420) . Could you do anything with my oryginall bios ??? Perhaps some performance gain ??Thank you in advance.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Jan 22, 2006)

This mod is only for ones that improperly show as R423 chips, not R420.  There is still a possibility of unlocking pipelines, though.  Post your fuses data on the thread for that, since posts about pipelines unlocking would be off topic in this thread.


----------



## rage (Feb 3, 2006)

hi shadowflare, my club3d X800RX (gt) was showing as a r423 core in atitool.but when i removed my gpu cooler 4 installing a artic 5 rev2 i readed r480 on it. so what u thougt in the beginning of this thread is tru. i used the club3d 16ppl bios flash and my card is now reconaised as a X800GTO with a 480 core in atitool. but my ppl are still 8 .
and an other strange thing is that atitool won't show me the fuses info
not before and not after the flash. i got the fielin that the performance raised a bit.don't know how must,i ditn't benchmarked it.
any id about the fuses stuff?


----------



## ShadowFlare (Feb 3, 2006)

rage said:
			
		

> hi shadowflare, my club3d X800RX (gt) was showing as a r423 core in atitool.but when i removed my gpu cooler 4 installing a artic 5 rev2 i readed r480 on it. so what u thougt in the beginning of this thread is tru. i used the club3d 16ppl bios flash and my card is now reconaised as a X800GTO with a 480 core in atitool. but my ppl are still 8 .
> and an other strange thing is that atitool won't show me the fuses info
> not before and not after the flash. i got the fielin that the performance raised a bit.don't know how must,i ditn't benchmarked it.
> any id about the fuses stuff?


You need to hold shift when clicking settings. (well, unless you have the newest beta version which doesn't require you to do that)


----------



## rage (Feb 3, 2006)

damn that easy.thanks!!! only i didn't like what i see  
it shows: config_die fuses 0xFFFF3FFF
            config_substrate_fuses 0xFFFFFF9D

there suposed too be al F too unlease all 16 pipes right?
can i hardmod this by soldering the cut fuses or is this in the core itself??

thank u 4 tellin me


----------



## ShadowFlare (Feb 4, 2006)

rage said:
			
		

> damn that easy.thanks!!! only i didn't like what i see
> it shows: config_die fuses 0xFFFF3FFF
> config_substrate_fuses 0xFFFFFF9D
> 
> ...


Sorry, there aren't any known hardware mods for unlocking them on R480 chips.


----------



## rage (Feb 4, 2006)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> Sorry, there aren't any known hardware mods for unlocking them on R480 chips.




 noooooooooooooooooooo!!!

wel gotta save some money  4 a new graphs card then

thanks

(or i must be the fist one to find it )


----------



## stead (Feb 8, 2006)

*confused*

hi, well, i've gone and purchased a gecube x800gt 128mb ddr pci express card (a while ago) and since have stumbled across this forum, and now i'm curious, do these mods actually make a difference? i mean, will it actually help games run slightly better even if its 1% or is it just something that makes things like 3dmark make it look better?  

so anywho loaded up ati tool, and i see that my card runs at 500/350, which seems fine, this is the default on the card, i ahven't done anything, i've managed to have the core running at 550 with seemingly no problems. apart from it run hotter...so i let it run at default again of 500(well 499.50 accordig to ati tool..)

what i don't get is i'm sure i've read that the core should be 475? or did i imagine that? 

ati tools also shows it as a r423 core, i'm a bit new at all this and also confused! does that mean it can be flashed to work as a r480 core? also, does it unlock the pipelines to 12? or just change it so the driver works with the card as a r480 core instead of a r423, as thats the impression i'm getting..

i've included my bios as in the first post i'm also sure i read if you have the 128mb version upload it! so i did 

sorry if this post is just annoying people! but i'm curious


----------



## ShadowdogKGB (Feb 9, 2006)

stead said:
			
		

> do these mods actually make a difference? i mean, will it actually help games run slightly better even if its 1% or is it just something that makes things like 3dmark make it look better?




My 3d'05 scores went from 4400's to a solid 5k. Does it help in games? Yes it does. But it's not huge. I mean, these bios mods won't turn it into a 7800GTX. They just simply allow the card to perform at it's full potential. But even at stock speeds and bios these cards are plenty capable for most.


----------



## rage (Feb 9, 2006)

stead said:
			
		

> what i don't get is i'm sure i've read that the core should be 475? or did i imagine that?
> 
> ati tools also shows it as a r423 core, i'm a bit new at all this and also confused! does that mean it can be flashed to work as a r480 core? also, does it unlock the pipelines to 12? or just change it so the driver works with the card as a r480 core instead of a r423, as thats the impression i'm getting..
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowFlare (Feb 9, 2006)

stead said:
			
		

> hi, well, i've gone and purchased a gecube x800gt 128mb ddr pci express card (a while ago) and since have stumbled across this forum, and now i'm curious, do these mods actually make a difference? i mean, will it actually help games run slightly better even if its 1% or is it just something that makes things like 3dmark make it look better?
> 
> so anywho loaded up ati tool, and i see that my card runs at 500/350, which seems fine, this is the default on the card, i ahven't done anything, i've managed to have the core running at 550 with seemingly no problems. apart from it run hotter...so i let it run at default again of 500(well 499.50 accordig to ati tool..)
> 
> ...


Post your fuses data from ATITool so I can be sure about what core your card has.  Its default clock speed is well beyond what R430 chips can handle, so that eliminates those as a possibility.  The only other possibility is that it could be a R423, as it says.  From the fuses data, it is possible to distinguish between R423 and R480.


----------



## stead (Feb 10, 2006)

hey, thanks for the reply! 

with the fuse data it says
CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFFFDFFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES 0xFFFFFF9D
CONFIG_ROM_FUSES 0x860
GB_PIPE_SELECT 0X9550


----------



## ShadowFlare (Feb 10, 2006)

stead said:
			
		

> hey, thanks for the reply!
> 
> with the fuse data it says
> CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFFFDFFF
> ...


OK, that looks like it is R480.  Now I'll mod your bios for you.


----------



## stead (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks 

i'm sure i remember a program, actually i'm sure it was ati tool, that would show a comparsion to other ati cards, with a little performance benchmark, i'm curious to know the difference if any (if it works) a modded bios will do, be nice to put it up with the list of bios's, actual improvements made, i'm sure it was in ati tools, as i remember using it when experimenting with overclocking, but i can't seem to see anything there? anyone else know what i'm on about?

hrmm, just read on the ati tool documentation that the bios dump doesn't actually save the bios, so er,i'm a bit confused as one of the threads about x800/850 bios modding says it does, is the bios i've uploaded on the previous post correct?


----------



## ShadowFlare (Feb 13, 2006)

OK, I've posted the modded bios for your 128 MB card.


----------



## stead (Feb 14, 2006)

well thanks for that! well it modded fine, was actually quite worried something would blow up 

after reading other peoples 3d scores i'm guessing my cards performance is quite bad, was 3300, went up to 3600 .... although both times i cancelled the tests in the same place as i was impatient  

i also tested d3d rightmark
all tests seem lower...however when i tried nfsmw which was previously a bit jumpy under 32bit xp, it was now smooth
well, anyways i'm happy!

i've included the results from d3d rightmark for some reason incase anyone is wondering
Results


----------



## ShadowFlare (Feb 14, 2006)

stead said:
			
		

> well thanks for that! well it modded fine, was actually quite worried something would blow up
> 
> after reading other peoples 3d scores i'm guessing my cards performance is quite bad, was 3300, went up to 3600 .... although both times i cancelled the tests in the same place as i was impatient
> 
> ...


I think that's the first time anyone has mentioned how it affected actual game performance.  It sounds like it is working well.


----------



## elixxx (Feb 14, 2006)

flashing my one of my PC X800GT, gives it 512MB memory.. LOL

all bioses ive found uses samsung, my card has Hynix.. guess thats y..

it has R480 core the increase would be nice tho..


----------



## ShadowFlare (Feb 15, 2006)

elixxx said:
			
		

> flashing my one of my PC X800GT, gives it 512MB memory.. LOL
> 
> all bioses ive found uses samsung, my card has Hynix.. guess thats y..
> 
> it has R480 core the increase would be nice tho..


What brand of X800 GT do you have and how much memory?


----------



## tyellbee (Feb 18, 2006)

Someone asked me if all powercolor x800gt come with r480 core... His card uses 2.0ns memory and it's from powercolor, but he can't open his case cause he will loose his warranty... So, do all Powercolor x800gt come with r480 core? Thank you for any help...


----------



## DjMagic76 (Feb 18, 2006)

I Have the His X800GT IceQ 2 with an R480 Chip 256MB 2ns. can i use 12 or 16P with an modded Bios?
Sorry for my bad English. I´m from Germany


----------



## ShadowFlare (Feb 18, 2006)

tyellbee said:
			
		

> Someone asked me if all powercolor x800gt come with r480 core... His card uses 2.0ns memory and it's from powercolor, but he can't open his case cause he will loose his warranty... So, do all Powercolor x800gt come with r480 core? Thank you for any help...


I haven't heard of any of those that don't, yet.


----------



## kent666 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Gecube x800GTO (AGP)*

Here is my bios of Gecube x800GTO (AGP) 128mb.

Any kind of modifications on the bios would be great and I would be glad to test it. As far as I've known it's not possible to change the pipelines from 12 to 16. Anyway, any advice on OC'ing would be great. THANKS!!!


----------



## yagami (Apr 2, 2006)

elixxx said:
			
		

> flashing my one of my PC X800GT, gives it 512MB memory.. LOL
> 
> all bioses ive found uses samsung, my card has Hynix.. guess thats y..
> 
> it has R480 core the increase would be nice tho..



my card also use hynix, it has also R480 core, here it's the batch (I don't have any camera):

R480
215RBQAGA11F
GG5246.1
0530AA

batch in the memory:

hynix kor
HY5RS573225
FP-2    540A
07DF0630KD

can anybody help find another bios for my card?my card bios (dump using ATITOOL 0.25 Beta 14) can found here:

http://www.yagami.neosurge.org/donlot/PowerColor_x800GT_256MB_GDDR3_Hynix_bios.rar

BTW, my card is PowerColor x800 GT 256MB GDDR3, it has red hsf, here is screenshot from ATITOOL:


----------



## ShadowFlare (Apr 2, 2006)

OK, I see quite a few differences in your bios, so I will post a modified version for you, yagami.


----------



## yagami (Apr 2, 2006)

@ShadowFlare
thx bro, btw, I'm just downloaded RaBiT 1.5 from guru3d, but when open my bios, it's had error like this:





what should I do?


----------



## ShadowFlare (Apr 2, 2006)

yagami said:
			
		

> @ShadowFlare
> thx bro, btw, I'm just downloaded RaBiT 1.5 from guru3d, but when open my bios, it's had error like this:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bug in that version.  Download 1.7 to use your bios with it.

I've just added the modified version of your bios to the first post.


----------



## yagami (Apr 2, 2006)

@ShadowFlare
thx bro, I've downloaded RaBiT 1.7 from http://www.thegamebooks.com/download.php?id=21 and It's work fine 

I'll flash my card later, since my pci vga card borrowed by my friend (hope don't need it)

once again, thx a lot bro...


----------



## ShadowFlare (Apr 2, 2006)

elixxx said:
			
		

> flashing my one of my PC X800GT, gives it 512MB memory.. LOL
> 
> all bioses ive found uses samsung, my card has Hynix.. guess thats y..
> 
> it has R480 core the increase would be nice tho..


The modified bios I added for yagami should work for your card as well.


----------



## vbezak (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello All,
I have a Sapphire X800 GTO Ultimate, and I am curious If I am able to unlock 12 pipelines to 16.
In ATI tool I have these values which seem unlockable:
ChipType: R480
CONFIG_DIE_FUSSES 0xFFFFFFFF
CONFIG_SUBRATE_FUSSES 0xFFFFFF9F.

However in RaBti, I have:
ChipType: R423
(see pictures).

So I am a bit confused about the Chip Type.

Is this card unlockable or not?
Thanx


----------



## mmx (Apr 10, 2006)

vbezak said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> I have a Sapphire X800 GTO Ultimate, and I am curious If I am able to unlock 12 pipelines to 16.
> In ATI tool I have these values which seem unlockable:
> ChipType: R480
> ...


Yes, this card is unloclable, and the chip si R480.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Apr 10, 2006)

vbezak said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> I have a Sapphire X800 GTO Ultimate, and I am curious If I am able to unlock 12 pipelines to 16.
> In ATI tool I have these values which seem unlockable:
> ChipType: R480
> ...


Yes, as mmx mentioned, it is unlockable and is R480 (RaBiT just doesn't distinguish between R423 and R480).  But...  why did you post this here?  It is COMPLETELY off topic for this thread.  It should have gone in the "X800 fuses data" thread instead.


----------



## Kanuck (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi there.

I've got a PowerColor X800 GT 256MB, with the Samsung 1.6ns memory chips. For some reason, this card lacks fan control; the fan is always spinning at full speed, and it's really loud. Every review I saw mentioned this card does have fan control, so I don't have a clue what the deal is with mine.

I flashed the card with the Sapphire 1.6ns drivers that have the vendor ID set to PowerColor, but it didn't enable the fan control capability. Neither did the PowerColor 2.0ns drivers. Online reviews are split half-and-half, some saying the card does spin down the fan, others making the same complaint as myself. What would be the difference, and how can I fix it? Are these BIOSes the answer?

Thanks.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Apr 11, 2006)

Kanuck said:
			
		

> Hi there.
> 
> I've got a PowerColor X800 GT 256MB, with the Samsung 1.6ns memory chips. For some reason, this card lacks fan control; the fan is always spinning at full speed, and it's really loud. Every review I saw mentioned this card does have fan control, so I don't have a clue what the deal is with mine.
> 
> ...


You could possibly use the latest RaBiT version to modify the fan speed, but since the card can't get the gpu temperature, it probably won't work.  I used to have one of those PowerColor X800 GT's just like what you have.  It wouldn't let me view the temps or control fan speed no matter what bios I used.


----------



## Glj12 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi all,
I have a Sapphire X800 GTO 256mb graphics card with, (accroding to ATITool) an R430 chipset. Will this card work with the bios flash? Thanks!

Oh and these:

CONFIG_DIE_FUSSES 0xFFFF7FFF
CONFIG_SUBRATE_FUSSES 0xFFFFFF9E.


----------



## mmx (Apr 16, 2006)

Glj12 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I have a Sapphire X800 GTO 256mb graphics card with, (accroding to ATITool) an R430 chipset. Will this card work with the bios flash? Thanks!


Sorry , your stuck whit 12pipes, try overclocking.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Apr 16, 2006)

Glj12 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I have a Sapphire X800 GTO 256mb graphics card with, (accroding to ATITool) an R430 chipset. Will this card work with the bios flash? Thanks!
> 
> Oh and these:
> ...


This thread is only about X800 GT cards (no X800 GTO's) and isn't about unlocking pipelines at all, so your post is off topic here.  The cards that this thread is about are rarely (or likely never) having unlockable pipelines.


----------



## asapreta (May 2, 2006)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> OK, I see quite a few differences in your bios, so I will post a modified version for you, yagami.



I think mine is the same as his, is that right?


----------



## asapreta (May 4, 2006)

Is there any problems to change the DEVICEID of this BIOS = Powercolor.X800GT_R480_16P.256.Hynix20_050726 to 554F as the original Powercolor GTO uses it and in MACOSX x86 it worked pretty well?

Now, with the DEVICEID 5D4F (from this bios), I always get a kernel panic screen.

I saw in RABIT that this field is editable.


----------



## ShadowFlare (May 4, 2006)

asapreta said:
			
		

> Is there any problems to change the DEVICEID of this BIOS = Powercolor.X800GT_R480_16P.256.Hynix20_050726 to 554F as the original Powercolor GTO uses it and in MACOSX x86 it worked pretty well?
> 
> Now, with the DEVICEID 5D4F (from this bios), I always get a kernel panic screen.
> 
> I saw in RABIT that this field is editable.


You can change it to that device ID, but doing so will make it go back to it's original performance level.  BTW, that's the bios you used on your card?  Did you check to see what kind of memory chips were on your card before trying that one?


----------



## asapreta (May 4, 2006)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> You can change it to that device ID, but doing so will make it go back to it's original performance level.  BTW, that's the bios you used on your card?  Did you check to see what kind of memory chips were on your card before trying that one?



Yes I did. They are the Hinyx ones. In Windows it performed fantastic as a R480.
But in MacosX, with that ID, I always got a kernel panic screen.

Now I've changed the IDs to my old powercolor GTO:
DEVICE ID = 554F
SUBSYSTEM ID = 6160
SUBVENDOR ID = 1002

And in MAcosX everything is fine. I'm answering you now from it!

I'll try keeping the original ID from the BIOS in first post (5D4F) and change the SUB* ID's to see if in macosx I get hardware acceleration.

Is there anything I can change to have the R480 performance in Windows and compatibilty in MacOSX ?

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ShadowFlare (May 4, 2006)

asapreta said:
			
		

> Yes I did. They are the Hinyx ones. In Windows it performed fantastic as a R480.
> But in MacosX, with that ID, I always got a kernel panic screen.
> 
> Now I've changed the IDs to my old powercolor GTO:
> ...


Maybe you could try changing it to a different type of X850-class card, like X850 Pro, XT, or XT PE.  Look at the stickied "Guide to Radeon X800/X850 bios modding" thread for more information.


----------



## asapreta (May 4, 2006)

I did something like that, without knowing it.

Now the card is recognized as an x800/x850 series in Windows (R480) and fully functional in MACOSX.

Now I'm using these IDS:
DEVICE ID: 5D4F
SUBSYTEM ID: 6160
SUBVENDOR ID: 1002

This also worked in MACOSX but was recognized as R430 in Windows:
DEVICE ID: 554F
SUBSYTEM ID: 6160
SUBVENDOR ID: 1002

This didn't worked:
DEVICE ID: 5D4F
SUBSYTEM ID: 2160
SUBVENDOR ID: 1002

My freind is having the same problem to run MACOSX, but he has an x1300 card that is not compatible. Is there any way to change it's ID to an x1600 that is recognized by MACOSX and Windows?

Thanks for the help and I'see that other thread.


----------



## ShadowFlare (May 4, 2006)

asapreta said:
			
		

> My freind is having the same problem to run MACOSX, but he has an x1300 card that is not compatible. Is there any way to change it's ID to an x1600 that is recognized by MACOSX and Windows?
> 
> Thanks for the help and I'see that other thread.


As far as I know, there isn't a way to do that, since I think they are totally different chip types.


----------



## asapreta (May 4, 2006)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> As far as I know, there isn't a way to do that, since I think they are totally different chip types.



Thanks, I'll give him this "bad" news...

Everything is running fine here!


----------



## oktavius (May 8, 2006)

sorry when i ask, but i have r430 core (atitool says it)

is a x800GT AIW 128MB modable, too?

my bios:
http://gm.pc-modz.de/bios/ATI.X800GT.256.Samsung20.07062006.bin


----------



## mmx (May 8, 2006)

oktavius said:
			
		

> sorry when i ask, but i have r430 core (atitool says it)
> 
> is a x800GT AIW 128MB modable, too?
> 
> ...


Read this http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5367 then post your fuses.


----------



## oktavius (May 8, 2006)

mmx said:
			
		

> Read this http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5367 then post your fuses.


thx


----------



## jaffaz32 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi all,

Right i've got a Powercolor x800gt graphics card with the R480 gpu,

I'm really new to all this so idiot proof please hehe.

I've flushed my card with the Atiflash and your number 1 bios, it didn't work first time and took ages to work out why in the end i had to use this.

atiflash -p -sst 0 *.bin -f

I tried loads other code which kept giving me errors but anyway i got it on there and now atitools reconises the card to be a Gto as said and with the R480 chipset but it is saying i only have 8 pipelines why is this??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Jul 13, 2006)

jaffaz32 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Right i've got a Powercolor x800gt graphics card with the R480 gpu,
> 
> ...


8 pipelines is all those cards have normally have available.  I simply set the bioses here to 16 pipelines just in case anyone did have an unlockable card, nothing was really intended to be implied by saying that they are 16 pipeline bioses.

If you want to know whether your card is capable of more than 8 (which isn't very likely on that card), then follow the instructions on the first post in this thread: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5367


----------



## tyellbee (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi ShadowFlare, this is for a friend... The card is a HIS x800GT and he said he ckecked and it uses R480 core....

His fuses:
CONFIG DIE FUSES --- 0xFFFF9FFF
CONFIG SUBSTRATE FUSES --- 0xFFFFFF9D
CONFIG ROM FUSES --- 0x862

Can you please mod his bios so the card can be recognized as r480?


----------



## L4rS (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi, i have a His x800gt iceqII iturbo with r480, i verrified it by looking under the heatsink, i have 2.0ns ddr3,

I tested the modified bios you post in first reply but it don't change anything in atitray tools, the core is now detected like a r480 but still as 8 pipeline, the card is 52° insteed of 47° on windows desktop, is it normal?
This is my original bios dumped with ati tray tools.

a reboot and temperature normal...

thanks a lot for your work.

oh and this:

CONFIG DIE FUSES --- 0xFFFF9FFF
CONFIG SUBSTRATE FUSES --- 0xFFFFFF9D
CONFIG ROM FUSES --- 0x862

i post later with the modified bios
here they are
CONFIG DIE FUSES --- 0xFFFF9FFF
CONFIG SUBSTRATE FUSES --- 0xFFFFFF9D
CONFIG ROM FUSES --- 0x262

but here always 8 pipe actived


----------



## tongchunkit (Oct 24, 2006)

hey shadowflare, i flashed my card using flashrom by forcing. atiflash didnt work. the flashrom was successful and i got an x800gto with r480 core. but, the scores are lower in 3dmark05 than my previous bios. i have not tried 3dmark03 yet. I used to get 4022 with my previous bios, but now, i only got 3929. i'm using the hynix bios. can you please help me and take a look at my bios and help me mod it? 

my card is a powercolor x800gt with a red hsf. it has hynix memory but i dont know whether is it 2.0 or 1.6. it has 256mb of ddr3 ram. can you please help me? i attached my original bios


----------



## tongchunkit (Oct 25, 2006)

shadowflare... where are you? because nobody responded, the thread is now at the back pages of the forum.... shadowflare, can you please take a look and help me? my situation is explained by my post above


----------



## tongchunkit (Oct 25, 2006)

after reading further into the forum, i found out that there is such a thing as a modified flashrom utility. is there any difference between the modified flashrom and the modified one? where can i get the modified flashrom? thanks


----------



## Vann (Jan 28, 2007)

*Need some answers*

Well to begin with i'm from Brazil  and I have a Sapphire x800gt 256mb pci-e well i spend some of my time here looking for stuff and someting... well to get the point i wanna know if i can use the 
"Sapphire.X800GTO2[GT_clocks]_R480_16P.256.Samsung16_050823.bin" bios on my card it is an r423 bellow i put the image that i got on atitool and at least i wanna know if this card suports that feature of open some pipes (that lazer cut Thing) i'm asking first to do it right and to not lose a VGA card because i lost one (god just say "i'll burn it" and it burns lol)  

well any answer helps.. tkz anyway ^^


----------



## pt (Jan 28, 2007)

hi
and welcomoe to the forums!  
ask dolf here on tpu, or wait someone that knows, post here
there's also a thread about x800 pipe unlocking
look for it


----------



## ShadowFlare (Feb 22, 2007)

Vann said:


> Well to begin with i'm from Brazil  and I have a Sapphire x800gt 256mb pci-e well i spend some of my time here looking for stuff and someting... well to get the point i wanna know if i can use the
> "Sapphire.X800GTO2[GT_clocks]_R480_16P.256.Samsung16_050823.bin" bios on my card it is an r423 bellow i put the image that i got on atitool and at least i wanna know if this card suports that feature of open some pipes (that lazer cut Thing) i'm asking first to do it right and to not lose a VGA card because i lost one (god just say "i'll burn it" and it burns lol)
> 
> well any answer helps.. tkz anyway ^^


Unfortunately, your card does not have an R480 gpu, so do not even try using that particular bios on your card.


----------



## dolf (Feb 22, 2007)

To be honest we have already tried to flash X850XT BIOS (1xVGA/1xDVI) on X800 (R423) and it is working but not as it should be. Better result can be obtained if the device ID of the R423 (with original BIOS) card be changed to R480 card. (R423 and R480 are very very similar). The only concern should be to use PCI-E BIOSes not AGP.


----------



## ShadowFlare (Feb 23, 2007)

Ah, I didn't know; I haven't really kept up with this stuff for quite a while.


----------



## kojicolnair (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi, I'm just wondering if my card would take one of those bios.  It is a Sapphire Radeon X800 GT 256MB 

CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xEFF39FFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES 0xFFFFF61D

ATItools says i have a R423 chip


----------



## Xeonfan (Feb 24, 2007)

Questions over questions.... Atitool says, my card is R420, when i'm see on the gpu there stands Radeon X850! What's this, x800 or x850?


----------



## Frogger (Feb 24, 2007)

the later versions of the x800 cards use the 850 gpu it's the bios that reports 420 if you flash the card with the utility ati tool will report r480/r481


----------



## Xeonfan (Feb 24, 2007)

Ah so. And which bios does i must use? Memory are Samsung, -14


----------



## Frogger (Feb 24, 2007)

1.4?? who made the card last i heard 1.6 was the fastest used on the xt/pe.. pci-e type cards  never seen a agp with taht mem??


----------



## Xeonfan (Feb 24, 2007)

Take a look on my pic above. It has samsung K4J553230G-BC14 mem's. This is a AGP model. The manufacturer is Palit, bios is from "gammagraphx"... 
This can be either a version built with 2nd class 850-chip or those do solder together what they got.... i don't know!


----------



## Frogger (Feb 24, 2007)

" those do solder together which they got" that's just what they did .. those chip are fast..rated at 700 you should be able to clock them to over 650 ... wiyh a good oc on the core 550/555  you should have a real fast card ...F


----------



## Xeonfan (Feb 24, 2007)

So, i'm back on forum. After 40min playing NfS Carbon with 500/505 settings with atitool no problem at all. The comp blows a little more heat out on his vents, but more speed needs more energy... 
When the card works stable with settings over 500MHz, i'm flashing the bios from X850XT into (500/507MHz timing). Only the different mem-speeds between original ond 3rd party bios-mem-timings needs attention. Additional, i change the original gpu cooler and use heatsinks for the mem's.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 24, 2007)

I love carbon too  those mem chips [on your card ] were used on ati 1800 and nv 7800 vid cards as you can see from above they are FFFast


----------



## Xeonfan (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes, i've reported the memspeeds at playing   The card is fast enough, only the harddrive jerks (ruckelt) for re-loading of software a little bit during gameplay...
Strangely! Before that overclocks remained, the game with the latter always running within the third round to hang (at last race)... now, overclocked and all finished!?


----------



## Frogger (Feb 24, 2007)

old hard drive??? you don't have to use  3rd party bios just use the bios on the iso from the link i posted before you download the file and use your burning software like Nero to make an ISO boot disk that will auto flash your card to the bios that you select from the list on the disk....


----------



## Xeonfan (Feb 24, 2007)

Congratulations for your post nr. 800!

My hd is s-ata with 7200rpm/8mb. The partitions are just filled - 30% free space on each is the lowest border. I don't mean 3rd party in case of chips. For me, 3rd party is the use of a other bios(software also!) than the original. 
But that the card does not play splinter cell double agent excites me already something  (NO pixel/vertexshader  3.0 !) Shit!
If the card works fine for a.e. 1 month, i do "upgrade" it again to faster speeds.... step by step.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't pay much att to post counts but THANKS   as far as 3.0 I know thats why I use the 850 in my internet rig [see sig] I use a nv7900 on the game mach in the middle of building a DX10 machine for the r600 ati cards when they come out in april


----------



## Frogger (Feb 24, 2007)

if you want post your original bios and will mod it for core /mem speeds
never mind found it on other post will mod and post back here in the AM time for sleep too many beers tonight ....later F


----------



## Xeonfan (Feb 24, 2007)

NV 7900? Nice. I'm ATi-friend, my next machine (probably finished april) became a Rad X1900Pro or XTX  they launch r600 chips, the 19xx models cost some bucks less then! A lot of weeks i can wait with playing double agent... for agp system buying again a card is too senselessly for me... only when i find a 256bit card from NV for a less price, then - perhaps.
Yeah, german beer!!! Löwenbräu... 
"see you"


----------



## Frogger (Feb 24, 2007)

Xeonfan said:


> NV 7900? Nice. I'm ATi-friend, my next machine (probably finished april) became a Rad X1900Pro or XTX  they launch r600 chips, the 19xx models cost some bucks less then! A lot of weeks i can wait with playing double agent... for agp system buying again a card is too senselessly for me... only when i find a 256bit card from NV for a less price, then - perhaps.
> Yeah, german beer!!! Löwenbräu...
> "see you"



Xeonfan good day : attached are your modded bios files  x800mod =520 core 580mem ..suggest you load this file first and test to make sure it's stable [no artifacts] also modded fan speeds for better cooling ...
 if card runs stable and cool manually up speeds to 540 core .... then move the mem up to 650 going on 10/20 point ups ...testing between moves... untill you reach 540 core/650 mem ...if card runs stable and cool at those speeds you can then flash to x850bios .
you will have to uninstall & reinstall your card drivers and ati tool after each flash 
after market cooling + ram heat sinks will help this card keep cool and stable at these high clocks and is highly recommended or life of card will be shortened because of the heating 
  good luck..  F


----------



## Xeonfan (Feb 26, 2007)

So, card was flashed - and damaged. Nothing more with it.... thx


----------



## Frogger (Feb 26, 2007)

Xeonfan said:


> So, card was flashed - and damaged. Nothing more with it.... thx



  damaged??? pls explain


----------



## Xeonfan (Mar 8, 2007)

Frogger said:


> damaged??? pls explain



This means that the card wont work.


----------



## Frogger (Mar 8, 2007)

Xeonfan said:


> This means that the card wont work.



did you flash back to yout oringal bios???


----------



## Xeonfan (Mar 8, 2007)

I think i'm crazy!  Damaged means damaged! I put it to the waste... 
Flashing doesnt possible when computer with card dont start. Any questions again?


----------



## pt (Mar 8, 2007)

lol
get a pci card, iniciate with it, flash your card


----------



## Mistbock (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi guys.
i have a problem with a x800rx from club 3d. i bougth this card on ebay and it works fine when i start the system without a driver. but after any driverinstall and reboot it starts like THIS (not exactly).
any ideas to fix it?
fix with a biosflash?
GPU: R480
RAM: Samsung 1,6ns K4J55323QF GC16

thx a lot for your help.


----------



## Frogger (Mar 9, 2007)

Mistbock said:


> Hi guys.
> i have a problem with a x800rx from club 3d. i bougth this card on ebay and it works fine when i start the system without a driver. but after any driverinstall and reboot it starts like THIS (not exactly).
> any ideas to fix it?
> fix with a biosflash?
> ...


dude that card looks  cooked prob mem... have you checked to see what clocks it's running at ???


----------



## Mistbock (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi, looks like standart clocks 475/490 checked with RaBiT. it confused me that the card works before driver install.


----------



## Frogger (Mar 9, 2007)

I assume you are using latest CAT drivers?? you can try another set 6.8 to 6.10 and see if that helps .... But i don't think it will ... I would bitch to the seller and Demand a refund!! you can also try it in another rig But??? I think it's been overclocked to death


----------



## Mistbock (Mar 9, 2007)

test it on 3 different drivers (7.2 and others) ... same problem. test it on a asus p5b and asrock 775-vsta ... same problem Oo. when its overclock to death, why can i use the card without a driver in windows?


----------



## Frogger (Mar 9, 2007)

without get in to the way the  cat drivers enable the card ...i would say the windows default drivers use basic numbers to run the card ...not running at full power ...there for the card works/sort of ....other could prob give better explanation..but from your post[above #251] looks like you have done your best ...good luck on your refund


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 6, 2007)

Just a question what the hell is a R423?

EDIT: With 8 active ROPs and 500/500, Gecube X800GT.


----------



## Deleted member 21077 (Apr 10, 2007)

u cant unlock.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Apr 11, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Just a question what the hell is a R423?
> 
> EDIT: With 8 active ROPs and 500/500, Gecube X800GT.



The R423 was the highend GPU used in the X800XT series and some GTOs that were unlockable (like mine) the R480 of course for the x850xt. All PCI/e versions only.


----------



## lpfreak (Jun 9, 2007)

i have an gecube x800gt 256m pcie, omega drivers pick up as x800se and ati drivers pick up as x800gt, ive removed cooler and it says r480 core and in ati tool it says r423.
CONFIG_DIE_FUSE 0xFFFFEFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES 0xFFFFFF9D
CONFIG_ROM_FUSES 0x9E0
GB_PIPE_SELECT 0x5650

can i use the #6 bios on the original post? and does this bios unlock pipelines aswell?i think i only have 8 enabled? but r480 allows 16?
im new to gpu modding


----------

